# Eisenmangel - Tipps und Tricks?



## Aninaj (8. Februar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich vermute mal, mit dem Eisenproblem bin ich nicht ganz allein und vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Tipps und Tricks, die ich noch probieren kann.

Schon lange ( > 15 Jahre, kann mich gar nicht mehr genau erinnern, wann das los ging) habe ich Probleme mit niedrigen Ferritin Werten ( 9-11 ng/ml, Referenz sind 12-307 ng/ml - finde die Spanne ja auch schon extrem... ). Bei der letzten Messung im Sommer waren nur der Ferritin Wert niedrig ( 9 ng/ml) und ich hab daher in den letzten Monaten jeden Tag 28 mg Eisen (Curryblatt) eingenommen. Es war ein Versuch in der Hoffnung das besser zu vertragen und den Wert zumindest zu halten. Vertragen habe ich es gut, aber leider hat es nichts genützt. Jetzt habe ich einen echten Eisenmangel (Hämoglobin, Hämatokrit und Erys sind alle unter Norm) und der Ferritin Wert liegt grade mal noch bei 7 ng/ml).

Ursache ist wohl der starke Blutverlust während der Periode, zusammen mit einer fleischlosen Ernährung. Allerdings zucken die Ärzte da auch immer nur mit den Schultern und außer "Hormonen"  (die ich bisher nicht vertrage) fällt ihnen keine Alternative ein. Zusätzlich kommt noch der Sport dazu, der ebenfalls zu einem Mehrbedarf an Eisen führt.

Jetzt nehme ich wieder 100 mg Eisen / Tag in Form von Eisenbisglycinat (+ Vitamin C), habe aber wieder einen Teil der typischen Nebenwirkungen. Daher bin ich weiter auf der Suche nach Alternativen, um entweder die Ursache zu entschärfen oder die Symtome zu behandeln. Ohne Nebenwirkungen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Februar 2020)

Ich habe zwar schon sehr lange kein Eisenproblem mehr (war ne radikale Lösung, aber wg. zusätzlicher Probleme "alternativlos"), hatte aber vor gar nicht allzulanger Zeit mal mitbekommen, dass sowas in einigen Gegenden in Afrika massiv auftritt.

Die Lösung für dort war, dass man den Leuten die dort sehr beliebten Alukochtöpfe ausgeredet hat und sie gegen Eisentöpfe ausgetauscht wurden. Also Eisen, nix Edelstahl. Topfmäßig ist das hier bei uns ja eher unüblich, aber Eisenpfannen sind ja schon seit Jahren wieder in Mode. Bei Töpfen könnte man Gusseisen probieren, halt ohne Emaille oder irgendeine Beschichtung (wenn es sowas bei uns hier gibt). Bei den Pfannen weiss ich, dass die halt pflegeintensiver und sackschwer sind (wobei letzteres nicht von Nachteil ist, wenn man sie mal jemandem über den Scheitel ziehen will). Tja, und dann täglich seine Mahlzeiten drin zubereiten. Bei den betroffenen Leuten in Afrika hat es funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (9. Februar 2020)

Man sagt einer recht skruril anmutenden Methode nach diese wäre so etwas wie ein Hausmittelchen.

Nagel in'n Apfel stecken. Paar Tage drin lassen und danach den Apfel essen.
Ob das aber dem heute handelsüblichen Biomüll der als "Apfel" bezeichnet wird funktioniert (so es denn überhaupt funktioniert), ich vermag das nicht zu sagen ...

Ist natürlich auch eine Frage der Materialqualität des Nagels. Kupfernagel definitiv nicht.


----------



## onspeed (9. Februar 2020)

Letztendlich hilft nur eine Eiseninfusion die Werte zumindest für ein paar Monate zu erhöhen. Gerade wenn diese so im Keller sind. Meine Frau hatte wegen sehr starker Periode die selbe Symptomatik mit Kreislauf Problemen. Bei so niedrigem Ferritin Wert kann der Hausarzt die Notwendigkeit einer Infusion vor der Krankenkasse begründen bzw. können die Kosten dafür ggf. Zurückgefordert werden.


----------



## a_senna213 (9. Februar 2020)

onspeed schrieb:


> Letztendlich hilft nur eine Eiseninfusion die Werte zumindest für ein paar Monate zu erhöhen. Gerade wenn diese so im Keller sind. Meine Frau hatte wegen sehr starker Periode die selbe Symptomatik mit Kreislauf Problemen. Bei so niedrigem Ferritin Wert kann der Hausarzt die Notwendigkeit einer Infusion vor der Krankenkasse begründen bzw. können die Kosten dafür ggf. Zurückgefordert werden.


... da kann ich mich nur anschließen. 
ist bei meiner Frau das gleiche... starker Eisenmangel = Infusion....


----------



## a_senna213 (9. Februar 2020)

sorry hab das ladies only zu spät gesehen...


----------



## Aninaj (9. Februar 2020)

onspeed schrieb:


> Letztendlich hilft nur eine Eiseninfusion die Werte zumindest für ein paar Monate zu erhöhen. Gerade wenn diese so im Keller sind. Meine Frau hatte wegen sehr starker Periode die selbe Symptomatik mit Kreislauf Problemen. Bei so niedrigem Ferritin Wert kann der Hausarzt die Notwendigkeit einer Infusion vor der Krankenkasse begründen bzw. können die Kosten dafür ggf. Zurückgefordert werden.



Davon habe ich auch schon gelesen, aber mein Doc ist dafür irgendwie nicht empfänglich  Vielleicht mal beim Gyn anfragen, vielleicht sind die da aufgeschlossener.



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Die Lösung für dort war, dass man den Leuten die dort sehr beliebten Alukochtöpfe ausgeredet hat und sie gegen Eisentöpfe ausgetauscht wurden. Also Eisen, nix Edelstahl. Topfmäßig ist das hier bei uns ja eher unüblich, aber Eisenpfannen sind ja schon seit Jahren wieder in Mode.



Ernsthaft?  Ich glaube kaum, dass das mein Problem beheben wird. Selbst wenn es funktioniert, was ich erstmal etwas anzweifel, da das Eisen aus Eisentöpfen vermutlich genau so schlecht aufgenommen wird, wie nicht 2wertiges Eisen, wieviel müßte ich denn da kochen und "Kratzen" um mehr als 100 mg jeden Tag aufzunehmen  Denn das mit den nicht 2wertigen Eisen hat bei mir ja schon mal nicht funktioniert.



Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Man sagt einer recht skruril anmutenden Methode nach diese wäre so etwas wie ein Hausmittelchen.
> 
> Nagel in'n Apfel stecken. Paar Tage drin lassen und danach den Apfel essen.
> Ob das aber dem heute handelsüblichen Biomüll der als "Apfel" bezeichnet wird funktioniert (so es denn überhaupt funktioniert), ich vermag das nicht zu sagen ...
> ...



Ich stecke das mal in die gleiche Kategorie wie die Eisenpfanne.  Zumal ich leider auch keine Äpfel vertrage... 



a_senna213 schrieb:


> sorry hab das ladies only zu spät gesehen...



Passt schon, so lange es zum Thema beiträgt


----------



## sommerfrische (9. Februar 2020)

Eine Arbeitskollegin von mir hat dasselbe Problem. Ihr haben auch nur Infusionen geholfen. 

Ein ketzerischer Vorschlag: doch ab und zu Fleisch, mit Vitamin C für eine bessere Eisenaufnahme. Eisenräuber wie Kaffee, Schwarztee streichen...aber das weißt du vermutlich.


----------



## Aninaj (9. Februar 2020)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Eine Arbeitskollegin von mir hat dasselbe Problem. Ihr haben auch nur Infusionen geholfen.
> 
> Ein ketzerischer Vorschlag: doch ab und zu Fleisch, mit Vitamin C für eine bessere Eisenaufnahme. Eisenräuber wie Kaffee, Schwarztee streichen...aber das weißt du vermutlich.



Machen wir mal eine ganz plakative Rechnung auf (für den ketzerischen Vorschlag) :

Prozentuale Aufnahme von Eisen:
30% aus tierischen Produkten (15-35% findet man in der Literatur)
15% aus Tabletten (konnte ich nichts finden, nehme ich jetzt einfach mal an, da immer 2wertiges Eisen verwendet wird im Zusammenspiel mit VitC, sollte ja besser sein, als aus Pflanzen bei denen sich 1,5 - 10% finden )

Tabletten (100mg) - dann nehme ich ca. 15 mg / Tag auf.
Rindfleisch (2,3 mg Eisen / 100g , davon können 30% = 0,7 mg aufgenommen werden) - für 15 mg /Tag Aufnahme müßte ich  15 mg / 0,7 mg * 100 g = 2124 g = 2,1 kg Rindfleisch JEDEN TAG essen.
Ich fürchte mit "ab und zu" Fleisch kommen wir da nicht weiter (ich habe Leber und Blutwurst jetzt mal bewußt aussenvorgelassen, da das die meisten Karnivoren auch nicht regelmäßig, wenn überhaupt, konsumieren).  Und tatsächlich hatte ich das Eisenproblem auch schon, als ich mich noch "normal" ernährt habe. Aber ja, das wird gerne mal vorgeschlagen.


----------



## a_senna213 (9. Februar 2020)

... Davon habe ich auch schon gelesen, aber mein Doc ist dafür irgendwie nicht empfänglich  Vielleicht mal beim Gyn anfragen, vielleicht sind die da aufgeschlossener... war der meiner Frau auch und sie hat ihn mit einem erweitern Blutbild 'überzeugt' muss aber jedesmal wieder "anklopfen" und ihn daran erinnern.
Also hartnäckig bleiben. 
Grüße Thomas


----------



## Martinwurst (9. Februar 2020)

Was mir auch noch einfallen würde, ist dieser Saft, Floradix heißt der glaub ich.
Da wirst du aber bestimmt die gleichen Nebenwirkungen haben, wie durch andere Präperate.

Ansonsten, da das anscheinend kein akutes Problem bei dir ist, sondern schon immer auftritt, hilft wohl nur dauerhaft die Ernährung umstellen. Eisenhaltiger essen, dazu gehört dann eben auch Fleisch oder viele Getreidesorten.

Denkbar wäre auch ein Darmproblem, wodurch das Eisen nicht richtig aufgenommen wird. Oder du nimmst die Zusätze einfach in zu krassen Dosierungen und das macht dann Beschwerden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (9. Februar 2020)

Ich kenne das Problem der Eisenzufuhr nicht zuletzt aus der Schwangerschaft sehr gut und daher weiß ich, dass die Möglichkeiten begrenzt sind. Von Zaubermitteln weiß ich nichts. Es gibt die Eisentabletten mit den bekannten Nebenwirkungen, Fleischkonsum, 3-4x/Woche mit Vitamin C, bei deinem niedrigen Wert Infusionen (das kenne ich nicht selbst, hat der Kollegin aber geholfen). Wenn dein Doc dir keine Infusionen verschreibt, würde ich den Doc wechseln. Hast du denn schon alles (für dich Akzeptable) versucht, die starken Blutungen in den Griff zu kriegen? Nicht alle Frauenärzt*innen sind da wirklich auf dem aktuellsten Stand.

Edit: Floradix hat mir nicht genug gebracht.


----------



## bobbycar (9. Februar 2020)

Ich ernähre mich seit 24 Jahren fleischlos. Dazu hat selbst mein Vater trotz hohen Fleischkonsums soweit ich mich erinnern kann, immer mal niedrige Eisenwerte gehabt. 
Bin letzte Woche beim Bluspendengrad so noch durchgekommen, war aber schon niedrig, sodass der Arzt mir ne Packung Eisentabletten hinlegte. Kann es mir auch nicht anders erklären als dass ich zu jenem Zeitpunkt grad eine besonders starke Mens hatte.
Also: viele Hülsenfrüchte, viel Vollkorn, Haferflocken, gerne Eier, grünes Gemüse und Kräuter sind ganz gut. Fleisch wäre ideal, aber eben nichts für mich. 
Ansonsten kaufe ich mir Ferro Sanol. Erspart mir den Gang zum Arzt und ich vertrage es (1 Kapsel am Tag).


----------



## Aninaj (9. Februar 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Was mir auch noch einfallen würde, ist dieser Saft, Floradix heißt der glaub ich.
> Da wirst du aber bestimmt die gleichen Nebenwirkungen haben, wie durch andere Präperate.



Floradix (gibt ja verschiedene Produte von denen) hat auch "nur" Eisengluconat in recht geringer Dosierung. Das kann man vielleicht probieren, wenn die Werte wieder gut sind zum Erhalt. Aber nicht um die Werte hochzubekommen.



Martinwurst schrieb:


> Ansonsten, da das anscheinend kein akutes Problem bei dir ist, sondern schon immer auftritt, hilft wohl nur dauerhaft die Ernährung umstellen. Eisenhaltiger essen, dazu gehört dann eben auch Fleisch oder viele Getreidesorten.



Ernährung umstellen habe ich versucht, viele eisenhaltige Nahrungsmittel. Bisher scheinbar nicht erfolgreich. Und bzgl Fleisch. Nimm ein Nahrungsmittel, dass du nicht MAGST und stell dir vor, das sollst du nun regelmäßig essen. Ich glaube nicht.

Ich hab (leider) erst kürzlich von einer Eisenresorbtionsstörungn gelesen, die eventuell da auch noch reinspielt. Bisher aber noch nicht geschaut, wo man das mal testen lassen kann. Wäre vermutlich auch noch ein Punkt zum klären. Ändert aber dann auch erstmal nix am Problem, wäre nur eine weitere Ursache, die sich nicht beheben läßt.



sommerfrische schrieb:


> Hast du denn schon alles (für dich Akzeptable) versucht, die starken Blutungen in den Griff zu kriegen? Nicht alle Frauenärzt*innen sind da wirklich auf dem aktuellsten Stand.



Das ist definitiv ein wichtiger Punkt, allerdings sind mir außer Hormone und eine Schwangerschaft keine Wege bekannt das in den Griff zu bekommen. Und beides schließe ich aus  Ich hab mal ein Jahr "Mönchspfeffer probiert. Das hat anfänglich einen kleinen Effekt gehabt der sich dann nach ein paar Monaten wieder gab. Also nix dauerhaftes.


----------



## Mausoline (10. Februar 2020)

Zu Hormonen fällt mir grad was ein. Vor über 20 Jahren war ich mal in Kur mit Moorbädern. Da gabs einige Frauen, die behaupteten Moorbäder bringen den Hormonhaushalt in Ordnung und so eine Kur hält 1 Jahr lang an. Kannst ja mal googeln ob du was drüber findest 

Wegen Eisen frag ich mal noch eine Bekannte in den nächsten Tagen, die kennt sich auch aus.


----------



## Fury (10. Februar 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich vermute mal, mit dem Eisenproblem bin ich nicht ganz allein und vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Tipps und Tricks, die ich noch probieren kann.
> 
> ...





			https://www.nikorittenau.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/ebook.pdf
		


Da steht alles was du wissen musst.


----------



## Aninaj (10. Februar 2020)

fury9 schrieb:


> https://www.nikorittenau.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/ebook.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Da steht alles was du wissen musst.



Danke für den Link, da hab ich ja einiges zu lesen. Beim ersten reinschauen lese ich schon mal: "Eisenmangel  ist  zudem  eher  ein  Problem  des Verlustes  (Monatsblutung,  sehr  häufiges  Blut-spenden, etc.) als der mangelnden Zufuhr." Vermutlich und da muss ich wirklich schauen, das zu "beheben", aber aktuell muss mehr zugeführt werden als "normal" und das ist ja auch irgendwie noch ein Problem.

Tatsächlich habe ich z.B. einen sehr guten B12 Wert, obwohl ich kein zusätzliches B12 einnehme. Also da offensichtlich ausreichend aus der Nahrung aufnehmen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (10. Februar 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Danke für den Link, da hab ich ja einiges zu lesen. Beim ersten reinschauen lese ich schon mal: "Eisenmangel  ist  zudem  eher  ein  Problem  des Verlustes  (Monatsblutung,  sehr  häufiges  Blut-spenden, etc.) als der mangelnden Zufuhr." Vermutlich und da muss ich wirklich schauen, das zu "beheben", aber aktuell muss mehr zugeführt werden als "normal" und das ist ja auch irgendwie noch ein Problem.
> 
> Tatsächlich habe ich z.B. einen sehr guten B12 Wert, obwohl ich kein zusätzliches B12 einnehme. Also da offensichtlich ausreichend aus der Nahrung aufnehmen kann.


Ess Zartbitterschoki und alles wird gut ?


----------



## Aninaj (10. Februar 2020)

fury9 schrieb:


> Ess Zartbitterschoki und alles wird gut ?



Sag doch sowas nicht   Ich versuche mir grad die Schoki wieder abzugewöhnen ?


----------



## Heremeschlegel (10. Februar 2020)

Iss mehr Borschtsch in polnischer/ukrainischer Rezeptur, das ist hier das alte regionale Hausmittel gegen Eisenmangel...rote Bete


----------



## Aninaj (10. Februar 2020)

Heremeschlegel schrieb:


> Iss mehr Borschtsch in polnischer/ukrainischer Rezeptur, das ist hier das alte regionale Hausmittel gegen Eisenmangel...rote Bete



Rote Beete mag ich sehr gern, aber bei 0,8 - 1 mg Eisen /100g (siehe Rechnung oben...) Neee, so sehr mag ich rote Beete dann auch wieder nicht


----------



## Bener (10. Februar 2020)

Achtung, gefährliches Halbwissen!

Schwarze Oliven aus dem Glas sind häufig mit einer Eisenverbindung gefärbt. Eisengluconat??

Kann der Körper das verwerten? Das wär doch ne Option?  Und schmecken tuts auch!


----------



## Aninaj (10. Februar 2020)

Bener schrieb:


> Achtung, gefährliches Halbwissen!
> 
> Schwarze Oliven aus dem Glas sind häufig mit einer Eisenverbindung gefärbt. Eisengluconat??
> 
> Kann der Körper das verwerten? Das wär doch ne Option?  Und schmecken tuts auch!



Tatsächlich werden grüne Oliven mit Eisen gefärbt. Allerdings habe ich mal gelesen, dass das Eisen dabei "entwertet" und dem Olivenesser dann so gar nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht. Macht aber nix, mag eh keine Oliven


----------



## Toolkid (10. Februar 2020)

Fleisch ist nicht immer die Antwort. z. B. Bohnen haben deutlich mehr der Spurenelemente an Bord (zumindest lt. diesem Vergleich).


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. Februar 2020)

Hm, ich finde bewusste Ernährung gut, gerne auch mit wenig Fleisch, aber diese Gegenüberstellung finde ich zu extrem. 
Denn die bloße Gegenüberstellung von Zahlen allein ohne Kontext führt evtl in die Irre.
Ich schieb's gleich vorweg - ich bin keine Expertin, aber nicht jedes Eiweiß wird vom Körper gleich gut aufgenommen, so weit ich weiß ... 
Wo sind Angaben zu Aminosäuren, B-Vitaminen, Fetten und anderen Mineralstoffen?

Ich bin auch keine große Fleischesserin, aus der Überzeugung heraus, dass es der Gesellschaft und Umwelt sicherlich hilft, wenn nicht jeder jeden Tag Unmengen von Fleisch verzehrt, sondern bewusst und dann lieber Qualitätsfleisch, statt Massenware. Da aber auch mir der Frauenarzt zu eisenhaltigerer Nahrung geraten hat, esse ich auch ab und zu mal Fleisch - eben weil vegetarisch allein nicht reicht. Obwohl ich da auch schon eisenahltigeres vermehrt auf den Speiseplan setze. Wer aus ethischen Gründen ganz auf Fleisch verzichtet, dem hilft das dann natürlich nicht weiter.


----------



## Fury (11. Februar 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> eben weil vegetarisch allein nicht reicht.


Doch! Sogar vegan oder eher: pflanzlich!

Bitte keinen Ärzten vertrauen die keine Ahnung von Ernährung haben!

und bitte jetzt keine Grundsatzdiskussion!

oben ist der Link zu Nico Rittenau. Da erfährt man alles was wichtig ist.

und gerne mal die Doku „the Game changers“ anschauen!


----------



## Schwimmer (11. Februar 2020)

fury9 schrieb:


> Doch! Sogar vegan oder eher: pflanzlich!
> 
> Bitte keinen Ärzten vertrauen die keine Ahnung von Ernährung haben!
> 
> ...




Warum meldest Du Dich dann in einem Forum?
Führst Du Gespräche immer in der Art und Weise?
Na, Gott sei Dank gibt es immer Menschen mit ganz d e m Expertenwissen, die dann andere sagen wie's geht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (11. Februar 2020)

So, hab jetzt ein paar Infos (der Artikel gibt ja soviel auch nicht her, ausser dass du zum Arzt sollst, wenn du Mangel hast).
Sind alles Erfahrungswerte aus langjähriger Selbsterfahrung, Recherchen, Arzt- und Heilpraktikerbesuchen etc. meiner Bekannten, ich liste einfach mal auf:

sie empfiehlt keine Infusionen, sie hatte ca. 1 Jahr danach noch diverse Probleme davon
100 mg/Tag Eisenbisglycinat sind zuviel, besser < 30mg/Tag nach dem Essen oder nicht auf einmal 100mg. Das Auffüllen des Speichers dauert Monate!
das Eisenbisglycinat sollte ohne Magnesiumstearat sein bzw. kein solches gleichzeitig nehmen, wegen der Aufnahme/Verwertung
das Eisenbisglycinat besser in Kapseln nehmen
das Eisenbisglycinat sollte natürlich auch ohne Süßstoffe sein zur besseren Verträglichkeit
es gibt spezielle Eisenzentren, 2 auch in HD, aber das weißt du bestimmt
da die Schilddrüse für unseren gesamten Stoffwechsel verantwortlich ist, sollte die richtig getestet werden. Da du sagst deine Werte sind gut unbedingt beim Endokrinologen genauer untersuchen lassen
viele die mit der Schilddrüse Probleme haben, haben auch eine Glutenunverträglichkeit
Jod ist notwendig für die Schilddrüse, ein Mangel kann viele Beschwerden verursachen (Magensäure, Müdigkeit)
Vit. D ist wichtig für die Schilddrüse und überhaupt, z.B. Darm. Da du sagst, dass dein Wert im August gut war, rechne bis April runter und du bist bei einem Wert <10 = Osteomalziegefahr etc. etc. Der Wert sollte immer mind. bei 40 eher 60 sein. Gegner sprechen z.B. immer eine Nierenbelastung an. Aktuelle Aussage von einem Nierenspezialisten (an meinen Mann mit Nierenproblemen) war, dass das nur bei speziellen Krankheiten oder Problemen der Fall ist. Er benötigt sogar viel Vit.D. Meine Kinder haben als Babies 1 Jahr lang täglich 1000 E nehmen sollen/müssen (wie das heutzutage ist, weiß ich nicht) 1000/E/Tag bei ca. 3 bis ca. 10/11 kg Körpergewicht. Was wiegst du? Natürlich K2 nicht vergessen dazu und Calcium.

Ich bin kein Arzt, das ist keine Therapie. Jeder muss sich selber dazu informieren und entscheiden, was er tut.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Aninaj (13. Februar 2020)

So, hab's heute mal geschaft bei Gyn einen Termin zu machen, zwecks Beratung. Mal schauen ob's hilft.

sie empfiehlt keine Infusionen, sie hatte ca. 1 Jahr danach noch diverse Probleme davon
es gibt spezielle Eisenzentren, 2 auch in HD, aber das weißt du bestimmt
Du schreibst keine Infusion, verweist aber auf die Eisenzentren, die genau das machen, gegen ordentlich Schotter. Oder gibt es da noch andere?

100 mg/Tag Eisenbisglycinat sind zuviel, besser < 30mg/Tag nach dem Essen oder nicht auf einmal 100mg. Das Auffüllen des Speichers dauert Monate!
30 mg/Tag. Das habe ich ja mit dem Curryblatt probiert. Das soll ja angeblich ganz doll gut bioverfügbar sein. Das hat ja ganz eindeutig nicht gereicht. Es jetzt mit 30 mg/Tag Eisenbisglycinat zu probieren halte ich nicht für so sinnvoll. Selbst wenn das etwas besser verfügbar ist, wird es nicht reichen die Speicher zu füllen. Die Tabletten sind frei von so ziemlich allem...außer Eisen und VitC

da die Schilddrüse für unseren gesamten Stoffwechsel verantwortlich ist, sollte die richtig getestet werden. Da du sagst deine Werte sind gut unbedingt beim Endokrinologen genauer untersuchen lassen
viele die mit der Schilddrüse Probleme haben, haben auch eine Glutenunverträglichkeit
Jod ist notwendig für die Schilddrüse, ein Mangel kann viele Beschwerden verursachen (Magensäure, Müdigkeit)
Schilddrüsenwerte waren immer okay. Glutenunverträglichkeit habe ich nicht. Das wurde abgeklärt. Jod... sollte eigentlich ausreichend über Salz aufgenommen werden.

Vit. D ist wichtig für die Schilddrüse und überhaupt, z.B. Darm. Da du sagst, dass dein Wert im August gut war, rechne bis April runter und du bist bei einem Wert <10 = Osteomalziegefahr etc. etc. Der Wert sollte immer mind. bei 40 eher 60 sein. Gegner sprechen z.B. immer eine Nierenbelastung an. Aktuelle Aussage von einem Nierenspezialisten (an meinen Mann mit Nierenproblemen) war, dass das nur bei speziellen Krankheiten oder Problemen der Fall ist. Er benötigt sogar viel Vit.D. Meine Kinder haben als Babies 1 Jahr lang täglich 1000 E nehmen sollen/müssen (wie das heutzutage ist, weiß ich nicht) 1000/E/Tag bei ca. 3 bis ca. 10/11 kg Körpergewicht. Was wiegst du? Natürlich K2 nicht vergessen dazu und Calcium.
Vitamin D3 nehme ich (mit K2) 4000 IE pro Tablette, die ich nicht jeden Tag aber mehrmals pro Woche nehme. Da müßte ich den Wert nochmal bestimmen um da Klarheit zu haben.

Aber ich nehme die Infos mal mit zum Arzt. Vielleicht hilft's ja.


----------



## Mausoline (13. Februar 2020)

Es ist furchtbar lästig und stressig diese Arztrennerei, aber ich glaub dir bleibt nix anderes übrig, viel Erfolg und gute Besserung 

So, hab's heute mal geschaft bei Gyn einen Termin zu machen, zwecks Beratung. Mal schauen ob's hilft.


sie empfiehlt keine Infusionen, sie hatte ca. 1 Jahr danach noch diverse Probleme davon
es gibt spezielle Eisenzentren, 2 auch in HD, aber das weißt du bestimmt  - _das hab ich beim Googeln gefunden, weiter hab ich natürlich nicht nachgeforscht, aber dann ist das auch geklärt_
Du schreibst keine Infusion, verweist aber auf die Eisenzentren, die genau das machen, gegen ordentlich Schotter. Oder gibt es da noch andere?


100 mg/Tag Eisenbisglycinat sind zuviel, besser < 30mg/Tag nach dem Essen oder nicht auf einmal 100mg. Das Auffüllen des Speichers dauert Monate!  - _ich weiß ja nicht wie lang du das schon nimmst. Mehrmals 30mg anstatt 100mg auf einmal sind vermutlich besser zu vertragen. Curryblatt kenn ich nicht, vielleicht fehlt dem was zur Aufnahme oder du müßtest es wie beim Brokkoli kiloweise futtern. Aber (ich habs nicht nachgeprüft) Magnesiumcitrat wird zum Bsp. als Magnesium super schnell aufgenommen und verwertet, es gibt auch Eisencitrat - vielleicht wär das was???_
30 mg/Tag. Das habe ich ja mit dem Curryblatt probiert. Das soll ja angeblich ganz doll gut bioverfügbar sein. Das hat ja ganz eindeutig nicht gereicht. Es jetzt mit 30 mg/Tag Eisenbisglycinat zu probieren halte ich nicht für so sinnvoll. Selbst wenn das etwas besser verfügbar ist, wird es nicht reichen die Speicher zu füllen. Die Tabletten sind frei von so ziemlich allem...außer Eisen und VitC  _ziemlich allem? sonst nix? aber vielleicht doch Kapseln?_


da die Schilddrüse für unseren gesamten Stoffwechsel verantwortlich ist, sollte die richtig getestet werden. Da du sagst deine Werte sind gut unbedingt beim Endokrinologen genauer untersuchen lassen
viele die mit der Schilddrüse Probleme haben, haben auch eine Glutenunverträglichkeit
Jod ist notwendig für die Schilddrüse, ein Mangel kann viele Beschwerden verursachen (Magensäure, Müdigkeit)
Schilddrüsenwerte waren immer okay. Glutenunverträglichkeit habe ich nicht. Das wurde abgeklärt. Jod... sollte eigentlich ausreichend über Salz aufgenommen werden._ Meine normalen Werte, also die auch der Hausarzt testet sind auch immer normal. Aber aussehen tut meine Schilddrüse wie eine Hashimoto und einen Knoten hat der Endokrinologe auch entdeckt, der immer wieder kontrolliert werden muss und mein Vit.D war damals Anf. Dez. um 7. Da hat er mir zu Vit.D geraten, ich hab mich überall schlau gemacht und viel genommen und der Knoten war das nächste Mal kleiner (ok ich hab noch was anderes gemacht und bin überzeugt das hat geholfen und hilft) Also der Endok. ist spezialisiert auf die Schilddrüse und kann noch mehr sehen als der Hausarzt. Aber Gyn ist bestimmt auch erstmal eine gute Adresse._


Vit. D ist wichtig für die Schilddrüse und überhaupt, z.B. Darm. Da du sagst, dass dein Wert im August gut war, rechne bis April runter und du bist bei einem Wert <10 = Osteomalziegefahr etc. etc. Der Wert sollte immer mind. bei 40 eher 60 sein. Gegner sprechen z.B. immer eine Nierenbelastung an. Aktuelle Aussage von einem Nierenspezialisten (an meinen Mann mit Nierenproblemen) war, dass das nur bei speziellen Krankheiten oder Problemen der Fall ist. Er benötigt sogar viel Vit.D. Meine Kinder haben als Babies 1 Jahr lang täglich 1000 E nehmen sollen/müssen (wie das heutzutage ist, weiß ich nicht) 1000/E/Tag bei ca. 3 bis ca. 10/11 kg Körpergewicht. Was wiegst du? Natürlich K2 nicht vergessen dazu und Calcium.
Vitamin D3 nehme ich (mit K2) 4000 IE pro Tablette, die ich nicht jeden Tag aber mehrmals pro Woche nehme. Da müßte ich den Wert nochmal bestimmen um da Klarheit zu haben. _so weit ich weiß erhalten so um die 4000 IE/Tag den Wert, wenn er also unten ist kriegst du den nicht hoch. Nimmst du die Tablette mit Öl oder Fett wegen der Aufnahme. Ich nehme seit Anfang Dez. 10 000 IE tägl. Tropfen in Öl.  Richtiges Auffüllen des Speichers wird aber noch anders gemacht (mit Anleitung)_

Aber ich nehme die Infos mal mit zum Arzt. Vielleicht hilft's ja. _Als ich vor knapp 10 Jahren meinen Gyn auf Vit. D ansprach war das nur blabla, aber nichts konkretes was eine Frau in meinem damaligen Alter hätte wissen sollen. Am Ende des Gesprächs sagte er mir dann, dass er selbst Vit. D zusätzlich nimmt._


----------



## Deleted 347960 (13. Februar 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich vermute mal, mit dem Eisenproblem bin ich nicht ganz allein und vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Tipps und Tricks, die ich noch probieren kann.
> 
> ...


Hi, hast du dich schon einmal dahingehend untersuchen lassen, ob du vielleicht Zöliakie hast?


----------



## Aninaj (13. Februar 2020)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Hi, hast du dich schon einmal dahingehend untersuchen lassen, ob du vielleicht Zöliakie hast?



Ja. Mein Arzt hat das vermutet, aber bisher konnte weder eine Darmbiopsie noch ein Blutwerte einen Hinweis darauf geben.


----------



## Aninaj (13. Februar 2020)

Curryblatt soll angeblich (genaues weiß man nicht genau) genauso gut, oder besser verfügar sein als Eisengluconat. Es gibt wohl auch Leute, die ihren Ferritin Wert damit hochbekommen haben - zumindest findet man viele solcher Aussagen. Ich habe das mehrere Monate genommen, jeden Tag 28 mg (2 Kapseln). Werte siehe im ersten Post 

Eisencitrat ist glaube ich meist in den billigen Tabellten aus dem Drogeriemarkt, daher würde ich jetzt mal vermuten, dass das nicht so gut aufgenommen wird... Das Eisenbisglycinat nehme ich 2x tgl a 50 mg. Da ist angeblich nur Eisen, Vit C und Cellulose drin. Keine Kapsel sondern gepresste Tablette. Magenprobleme habe ich aber nicht davon. Aktuell aber Darmbeschwerden, super ätzend.

Schilddrüse werde ich mich mal schlau machen. Mir wurde ein Endokrinologe empfohlen, der allerdings auch nicht gleich um die Ecke sitzt.. das ist ja immer das nervige. Aber ich behalte das im Kopf!

Vit D war ja im September gut und ich habe im November angefangen die VitD Tabletten zu nehmen. Daher gehe ich mal davon aus, dass der Wert nicht total im Keller ist. Aber wer weiß. Leider sind die Tests nicht gerade günstig, sonst könnte man den einfach mal regelmäßig machen. Auf Fett habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht geachtet, nehmen aber aktuell noch Öl-Kapseln (g-Linolensäure), das paßt vielleicht?


----------



## Aninaj (14. Februar 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Eisencitrat ist glaube ich meist in den billigen Tabellten aus dem Drogeriemarkt, daher würde ich jetzt mal vermuten, dass das nicht so gut aufgenommen wird... Das Eisenbisglycinat nehme ich 2x tgl a 50 mg. Da ist angeblich nur Eisen, Vit C und Cellulose drin. Keine Kapsel sondern gepresste Tablette. Magenprobleme habe ich aber nicht davon. Aktuell aber Darmbeschwerden, super ätzend.



Hab das hier grad gefunden "Eisenbisglycinat - alternative Tabletten" und werde meine Dosis mal auf 1x 50 mg / Tag reduzieren. Vielleicht werden die Verdauungsprobleme dann besser. Bin von den 100 ausgegangen, weil das ja allgemein so "verordnet" wird.


----------



## Mausoline (14. Februar 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> ...   Aktuell aber Darmbeschwerden, super ätzend. ...



Hmmm hatte da noch was im Hinterkopf  google mal "Darm und Schilddrüse"




Aninaj schrieb:


> ... Auf Fett habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht geachtet, nehmen aber aktuell noch Öl-Kapseln (g-Linolensäure), das paßt vielleicht?



Vit. D ist ein fettlösliches Vitamin  du musst es dann zusammen nehmen


----------



## Schwimmer (14. Februar 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> So, hab's heute mal geschaft bei Gyn einen Termin zu machen, zwecks Beratung. Mal schauen ob's hilft.
> 
> sie empfiehlt keine Infusionen, sie hatte ca. 1 Jahr danach noch diverse Probleme davon
> es gibt spezielle Eisenzentren, 2 auch in HD, aber das weißt du bestimmt
> ...



Es gibt bestimmt eine Lösung für die Behebung Deines Eisenmangels, auch wenn's villeicht a bissl dauert ...
... aber, das BFe ist tabu ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 426828 (14. Februar 2020)

Ich hatte nach einer heftigen und langen Darmentzündung (Colitis Ulcerosa) enorm viel Blut/Eisen verloren. Bin dann mit akuten Werten in der Notaufnahme gelandet.
Mittel der Wahl waren 2 Eiseninfusionen. Schon 3 Tage später ging es mir deutlich besser...gefühlt war ich ein neuer Mensch.
Bis heute nehme ich regelmäßig Vitalis Eisen Vital Liquid zum halten der Eisenwerte und es funktioniert. Schmeckt deutlich besser wie zb Floradix und ich habe keinerlei Magenprobleme wie zb bei den ferro sanol Tabletten.
Habe jetzt traumhaft gute Eisenwerte.


----------



## Aninaj (14. Februar 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hmmm hatte da noch was im Hinterkopf  google mal "Darm und Schilddrüse"



Ja, das klingt ganz interessant, leider geben meine letzten Werte keinen Hinweis darauf:


TSH basal1,59 µU/ml (Ref: 0,4 - 3,5)FT40,79 ng/dl (Ref: 0,6 - 1,3)FT33,5 pg/ml (Ref: 2,3 - 4,1)

alles tipp topp.



Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... aber, das BFe ist tabu ...



 ach.. so ein klitze kleines bißchen knabbern...


----------



## Schwimmer (14. Februar 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> ...
> ach.. so ein klitze kleines bißchen knabbern...



nee nee Du, ausführen, pflegen und a bisserl streicheln ...  
... und wennst magst, a Buildl macha ...


----------



## Blauer Vogel (17. Februar 2020)

Lactoferrin könntest du noch probieren. Es ist ein eisenbindendes Glykoprotein und reguliert die Aufnahme und den Transport von Eisen, also fördert die Eisenaufnahme. Meist wird ja von den hochdosierten Eisentabletten nur ein geringer Teil aufgenommen. Lactoferrin wird aus Kuhmilch gewonnen. Ich nehme es schon lange zusammen mit dem Floradix Eisensaft. Nebenwirkungen habe ich keine. Früher waren meine roten Blutkörperchen immer an der unteren Grenze oder darunter, im Moment aber im guten Bereich.


----------



## Aninaj (17. Februar 2020)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> Lactoferrin könntest du noch probieren. Es ist ein eisenbindendes Glykoprotein und reguliert die Aufnahme und den Transport von Eisen, also fördert die Eisenaufnahme. Meist wird ja von den hochdosierten Eisentabletten nur ein geringer Teil aufgenommen. Lactoferrin wird aus Kuhmilch gewonnen. Ich nehme es schon lange zusammen mit dem Floradix Eisensaft. Nebenwirkungen habe ich keine. Früher waren meine roten Blutkörperchen immer an der unteren Grenze oder darunter, im Moment aber im guten Bereich.



Davon habe ich gelesen, kommt für mich aber nicht in Frage. Ebenso wie die meisten Floradixsäfte, wobei die Konzentration da auch eher gering ist. Zum Erhalt des Status Quo vielleicht hilfreich, zum auffüllen wohl etwas ungeeignet.


----------



## Blauer Vogel (18. Februar 2020)

Lactoferrin kann man mit jeder anderen Eisentablette zusammen nehmen. Der Floradix-Saft ist alleine auch nicht so toll wirksam. Alleine nur mit diesem Saft konnte ich meine Blutarmut auch nicht in Ordnung bringen. Hoch dosierte Eisentabletten habe ich nur kurzzeitig vertragen. Zuerst habe ich das Lactoferrin nur alleine genommen ohne zusätzliches Eisen und hatte da schon das Gefühl dass es etwas für die Leistungsfähigkeit bringt. Aber mit zusätzlichem Eisen geht es sicher schneller und besser und das Lactoferrin ist ja auch nicht billig. Ich nehme nur geringe Mengen Eisen, da meine Werte ja in Ordnung sind und ich da nicht überdosieren will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (18. Februar 2020)

Ich gebe mal zu bedenken, dass Nahrungsergänzungsmittel nicht per se das Gelbe vom Ei sind und entsprechend mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind









						Bevor du Nahrungsergänzungsmittel schluckst, solltest du diesen Text lesen
					

Vitamintabletten, Mineralstoffkapseln und exotische Pflanzenextrakte versprechen viel. Dahinter steckt ein Milliardenmarkt, der seit Jahren unkontrolliert wächst. Was ist dran – und wann wird es gefährlich?




					perspective-daily.de
				









						Nahrungsergänzung
					

Ob Vitaminpille, Mineralstoffcocktail oder Pflanzenextrakt, Nahrungsergänzungen haben Konjunktur. Ihre Notwendigkeit ist allerdings stark umstritten. Manche halten sie für …



					schrotundkorn.de
				




Ich kann ja falsch liegen, aber Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht. Speziell der Artikel bei Perspective Daily stimmt nachdenklich!


----------



## Mausoline (18. Februar 2020)

fury9 schrieb:


> Ich gebe mal zu bedenken, dass Nahrungsergänzungsmittel nicht per se das Gelbe vom Ei sind und entsprechend mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind
> ....
> ....



@Aninaj - eigentlich bin ich auch dafür, dass du wieder Fleisch isst und zwar in den Mengen, die deinen Eisenspiegel endlich anheben.
Und am besten natürlich aus der Massentierhaltung, denn das ist billiger und du hast gleich einen Antibiotika- und Hormoncocktail dabei, dann brauchst du auch keine Angst vor irgendwelchen Krankheiten und Mängeln mehr haben. Außerdem wäre es sinnvoller, du unterstützt die Lebensmittelindustrie und nicht irgendwelche Nahrungsergänzungsmittelhersteller  



fury9 schrieb:


> ... Ich kann ja falsch liegen, aber Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht. ...




Sorry, ein bißchen  und ein bißchen Spaß musste sein


----------



## Fury (18. Februar 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Sorry, ein bißchen  und ein bißchen Spaß musste sein


Bassd scho. Is mir egal, ich esse ja kein Fleisch und was andere machen ist mir auch erstmal egal. Meine Werte sind auch in Ordnung, von daher alles gut. 

Ich propagiere ja nicht, dass @Aninaj wieder Fleisch essen* soll, ich finde es nur seltsam dass vieles ziemlich wenig hinterfragt wird - dein Beitrag zeigt es ein wenig, wenn auch als Satire getarnt - und nahezu bedenkenlos fast alles konsumiert wird. Der Glaube versetzt bekanntlich Berge und wenn es Alle tun ...


* was sicherlich weniger gesund ist als die „angeblichen“ Inhaltsstoffe wett machen könnten.

Ich lasse Euch jetzt wieder in Ruhe. Keine Sorge ?


----------



## arno¹ (18. Februar 2020)

hier steht ja "ladies only" und "eisen mangel"

ich kann trotzdem etwas beitragen zum thema blutbildung: cobalt

wird sogar beim doping verwendet
https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/wirk...ingfahnder.890.de.html?dram:article_id=439538 - hier gibt es sogar eine lange und immer noch aktuelle geschichte zu

ist aber einfach nur ein wichtiger und unterschätzter baustein. verwandt mit und ergänzend zu dem "vitamin b 12". kann auch durch einseitige nahrung latent mangeln, vermutlich

sorry wollte nicht stören, habe das nur im vorbeigehen gelesen


----------



## Aninaj (18. Februar 2020)

fury9 schrieb:


> Ich gebe mal zu bedenken, dass Nahrungsergänzungsmittel nicht per se das Gelbe vom Ei sind und entsprechend mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind



Nun, ich stimme überein, dass man nicht wahllos irgendwas in sich reinwerfen sollte. Aber wenn medizinisch ein Mangel vorliegt, dann sollte dieser behoben werden. Und dazu kommen ja auch keine Pillen aus dem Drogeriemarkt zum Einsatz, sondern Tabletten aus der Apotheke. 



fury9 schrieb:


> Ich propagiere ja nicht, dass @Aninaj wieder Fleisch essen* soll, ich finde es nur seltsam dass vieles ziemlich wenig hinterfragt wird - dein Beitrag zeigt es ein wenig, wenn auch als Satire getarnt - und nahezu bedenkenlos fast alles konsumiert wird. Der Glaube versetzt bekanntlich Berge und wenn es Alle tun ...
> 
> * was sicherlich weniger gesund ist als die „angeblichen“ Inhaltsstoffe wett machen könnten.



Was sollte ich denn mehr hinterfragen? Ich lerne ja gerne dazu. Ich nehme das (nach aktuellem wissenschaftlichem Stand) beste bioverfügbare Eisen. Mit den wenigsten Zusatzsstoffen (Vitamin C zur besseren Aufnahmen und Cellulose als Füllstoff zum pressen der Tabletten). - Die Probleme mit der Verträglichkeit.. nun vielleicht braucht man dafür dann doch noch andere Hilfsstoffe?


----------



## Aninaj (18. Februar 2020)

arno¹ schrieb:


> hier steht ja "ladies only" und "eisen mangel"
> 
> ich kann trotzdem etwas beitragen zum thema blutbildung: cobalt
> 
> ...



Interessanter Artikel, sehe nur nicht ganz den Zusammenhang zum Eisenmangel. Um Hämoglobin zu bilden braucht es Eisen, weil ich davon aber viel zu wenig gespeichert habe, kann mein Körper jetzt schon nicht mehr genug Hämoglobin bilden. Wenn ich jetzt Cobalt als NEM nehme, würde mein Körper dann das wenige verbliebene Speichereisen auch noch in Hämoglobin umwandeln und in null komma nichts hätte zwar kurzzeitig wieder tolle Hämoglobinwerte, aber keinen Eisenspeicher mehr und würde dann, ja was - einfach umfallen? 

Sollte ich aber irgendwann, jemals, in ferner Zukunft mal tolle Eisenspeicherwerte haben, dann komme ich auf das Cobaltdoping zurück


----------



## Mausoline (19. Februar 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Nun, ich stimme überein, dass man nicht wahllos irgendwas in sich reinwerfen sollte. Aber wenn medizinisch ein Mangel vorliegt, dann sollte dieser behoben werden. Und dazu kommen ja auch keine Pillen aus dem Drogeriemarkt zum Einsatz, sondern Tabletten aus der Apotheke....



Ich bezweifle, das die Tabletten aus der Apotheke immer die bessere Wahl sind  siehe z.B. Zusatzstoff Titandioxid oder Süßstoff bei Magnesium Verla oder wie das heißt etc.




fury9 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich propagiere ja nicht, dass @Aninaj wieder Fleisch essen* soll, ich finde es nur seltsam dass vieles ziemlich wenig hinterfragt wird - dein Beitrag zeigt es ein wenig, wenn auch als Satire getarnt - und nahezu bedenkenlos fast alles konsumiert wird. Der Glaube versetzt bekanntlich Berge und wenn es Alle tun ...



Nicht nur die Nahrungsergänzungsmittel sollten hinterfragt werden 
Es sollte klar sein, dass man sich vorher genauer informiert, bevor man Nahrungsergänzungsmittel zu sich nimmt.

Ganz einfaches Bsp. mit Vit. D  wie oben schon erwähnt ist es ein fettlösliches Vitamin und sollt u.a. immer mit Öl oder Fett eingenommen werden. Bei Karotten weiß das doch auch jeder  Aber oftmals erhalten Patienten nicht mal eine Info vom Arzt, wie sie es einnehmen sollen, geschweige denn von der richtigen Dosierung.


----------



## Mausoline (19. Februar 2020)

arno¹ schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ich kann trotzdem etwas beitragen zum thema blutbildung: cobalt
> 
> ...



Danke, darüber hatte ich noch nichts gehört  muss ich mich mal schlau machen fürs höhere Gebirge 

Mein Mann erhält übrigens EPO zur Hämoglobinbildung.


----------



## Aninaj (19. Februar 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, das die Tabletten aus der Apotheke immer die bessere Wahl sind  siehe z.B. Zusatzstoff Titandioxid oder Süßstoff bei Magnesium Verla oder wie das heißt etc.



Pauschal natürlich nicht. Aber ganz ehrlich, bei dem Kram, den die meisten Menschen völlig unreflektiert in sich rein schütten, fällt doch das bissle „Zusatz“ in Apotheken erhältlichen „Medikamenten“ auch nicht mehr auf.

Und alle anderen versuchen es eben mit selbst denken und machen sich vorher so schlau wie es geht. 

Oder fragen blöd in MTB Foren rum


----------



## Fury (19. Februar 2020)

@Aninaj : sorry, wenn ich mich missverständlich ausdrücke. Ich versuche meinen Standpunkt zu erklären.



Aninaj schrieb:


> Und dazu kommen ja auch keine Pillen aus dem Drogeriemarkt zum Einsatz, sondern Tabletten aus der Apotheke.


Man sollte daran denken, dass frei Verkäufliches auch aus der Apotheke nicht automatisch gut ist, nur weil es aus der Apotheke kommt.
Diese vereinfachende Denkweise verleitet dazu, anders zu konsumieren. z.B. wird der Begriff "hochwertigste Proteine" gleichgesetzt mit "gesündeste Proteine". Hochwertig ist nicht gleich gesund, daran sollten wir denken. Man wird von der Nahrungsmittelindustrie leider oft genug mit solchen Begriffen konfrontiert um z.B. gesunde Inhaltsstoffe zu suggerieren.
Es hilft, sich die Fragen zu stellen: Wem nützt das? Oder, wer verdient daran?



Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, das die Tabletten aus der Apotheke immer die bessere Wahl sind  siehe z.B. Zusatzstoff Titandioxid oder Süßstoff bei Magnesium Verla oder wie das heißt etc.


@Mausoline : danke für diesen Beitrag. Genau das meine ich. Im oben von mir verlinkten Beitrag wird der Umstand geschildert, dass man mehr oder weniger problemlos ein giftiges Nahrungsergänzungsmittel auf den Markt bringen könnte. Das stimmt etwas nachdenklich.



Mausoline schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Nahrungsergänzungsmittel sollten hinterfragt werden


Genau, siehe oben. Wem nützen diese ganzen Aussagen und "Versprechen"? Das hatte ich ja geschrieben.
Nun ist es so, dass ich nicht permanent alles kritisch sehe und sehen möchte. Sonst wird man ja nicht mehr froh - nur ein wenig nachdenken dabei wäre schon wünschenswert. Dann kann jeder für sich selbst einschätzen ob er das mitmachen/versuchen/testen will oder eben lieber nicht. Ich zitiere aus dem verlinkten Beitrag in Perspective Daily: "Wenn es wirken würde, wäre es ein Medikament" - und damit sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mehr frei verkäuflich oder zumindest Apothekenpflichtig.



Aninaj schrieb:


> Was sollte ich denn mehr hinterfragen? Ich lerne ja gerne dazu. Ich nehme das (nach aktuellem wissenschaftlichem Stand) beste bioverfügbare Eisen.


Wie du schon selbst festgestellt hast, ist vermutlich der Eisenverlust dein Problem und weniger die ausreichende Aufnahme.
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle zwei Dinge tun:
1. einen Ökotrophologen aufsuchen um deine Ernährung zu optimieren und die spezifischen Probleme zu lösen und
2. einen Arzt aufsuchen der sich konkret mit Ernährung beschäftigt und sich auch auskennt. Deshalb habe ich in einem früheren Beitrag auch geschrieben, dass man sich normalerweise von Ärzten in Sachen Ernährung fern halten sollte. Die meisten haben leider nur Schulmedizin drauf und verzapfen höchstens noch Mist der Lebensmittelindustrie.
Konkreter Tipp: Jemanden wie die Anne Fleck: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anne_Fleck

Du könntest dich evtl. auch gleich bei den "Ernährungsdocs" beim NDR bewerben! 
Der Nico Rittenau ( https://www.nikorittenau.com ) ist auch sehr interessant, weil er einen unverkrampften, undogmatischen Blick auf Ernährung hat und vieles ins richtige Verhältnis setzt.

Ich möchte noch einmal klar stellen, dass das nur "just my 2ct" sind!
Mir ist leidlich egal, wie sich jeder einzelne ernährt. Muss jeder selber wissen. Nur zum selbständigen Nachdenken halte ich gerne an. Was dabei rauskommt ist jedem seine Sache, aber Gedanken sollte man sich schon machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (19. Februar 2020)

fury9 schrieb:


> ...  Ich zitiere aus dem verlinkten Beitrag in Perspective Daily: "Wenn es wirken würde, wäre es ein Medikament" - und damit sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mehr frei verkäuflich oder zumindest Apothekenpflichtig. ...



Ich stimme dir nicht ganz zu und muss wieder aufs Vit. D zurückgreifen.
Vit. D ist zu billig für die Pharmaindustrie. Weil ein schlechter Vit. D Spiegel an vielen Krankheiten beteiligt sein kann, ist es wichtiger und erträglicher die Menschen krank werden zu lassen und dann die teuren Medis und auch Chemo zu verkaufen.
Ich hab mal einen Arzt gefragt, warum sie (in dieser Abteilung) soo viel Zeit für die Patientengespräche haben. Antwort in Kurzfassung lautete ungefähr so: Die Chemopräparate sind so teuer, da ist das mit drin


----------



## Fury (19. Februar 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir nicht ganz zu und muss wieder aufs Vit. D zurückgreifen.
> Vit. D ist zu billig für die Pharmaindustrie.


Nein, du stimmst mir sogar zu, weil das genau das ist was ich meine. Du machst dir Gedanken und bildest dir eine Meinung.
Dass ich evtl eine andere Meinung haben könnte ist ja nicht schlimm. Darüber könnte man sich austauschen.

BTW: so wie Vit. D momentan beworben wird, ist vermutlich der nächste große Markt schon in Vorbereitung.


----------



## KUBIKUS (19. Februar 2020)

Hallo! Es gibt einige eisenhaltige Lebensmittel...





die in eine abwechslungsreiche Ernährung eingebunden werden können.
Als Beispiel: Kürbiskerne oder Sesam (auch Tahin) in die möglichst täglichen Salate. 
Den Buchweizen keimen lassen (eine Explosion an Nährstoffen & noch mehr Eisen) oder als Mehl für Backwaren
oder Pfannkuchen verwenden. Natürlich auch in der einfachsten Variante, also gekocht, genießbar und gesund.
Ansonsten sind in Obst und Gemüse - eigentlich fast überall - Eisen enthalten, aber die Menge ist geringer. Daher gilt again, sich abwechslungsreich zu ernähren und gerne die obigen Zutaten mit in die Essgewohnheiten integrieren, auch wenn es manchmal schwer fällt. 

Bei zu viel Verzehr von Backwaren (Gluten) oder tierischen Produkten (wenn auch nur wenig Fleisch) entsteht genau das Gegenteil, denn der Körper übersäuert (Säure-Basen-Haushalt) und der Körper kann trotz viel Ernährung eher weniger Nährstoffe usw. aufnehmen und ist auch sonst sehr (über-)belastet. 

Ich kann Dir daher (@Aninaj) nur ans Herz legen, sich mit möglichst "natürlichen" Lebensmittel zu beschäftigen und die Vielfalt nicht nur zu erkennen sondern anzuwenden.

Vielleicht hilft Dir diese Info. Alles Gute!


----------



## Mausoline (19. Februar 2020)

fury9 schrieb:


> Nein, du stimmst mir sogar zu, weil das genau das ist was ich meine. Du machst dir Gedanken und bildest dir eine Meinung.
> Dass ich evtl eine andere Meinung haben könnte ist ja nicht schlimm. .....



Das ist gut so  sonst würden alle das Gleiche machen  alle wären gesund und keiner würde was verdienen 




fury9 schrieb:


> ... BTW: so wie Vit. D momentan beworben wird, ist vermutlich der nächste große Markt schon in Vorbereitung.



Dann musst du das mal beobachten. Sobald es "beworben" wird, kriechen auch die "Gegner" wieder aus den Löchern. Außerdem ist Winter und die Sonne hilft in unseren Breitengraden erst ab April wieder.


----------



## Mausoline (19. Februar 2020)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Hallo! Es gibt einige eisenhaltige Lebensmittel...
> Anhang anzeigen 983125
> 
> die in eine abwechslungsreiche Ernährung eingebunden werden können.
> ...




War das nicht schon


----------



## KUBIKUS (20. Februar 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> War das nicht schon


Hoppla 
Soll ich den Beitrag dann besser löschen oder vielleicht komplett durch @scylla ?


----------



## poison2008 (20. Februar 2020)

Rotes Fleisch, schwein, Rind.
Schwarzwälder schicken.
Ach und Haferflocken mit bißchen Mandarinen(Vitamin C) haben Wunder vollbracht. Wo eisentabletten versagt haben.
Das weiß ich da ich Plasma spenden gehe und jedes mal der eisenwert gemessen wird.


----------



## Mausoline (20. Februar 2020)

Ja, aber @Aninaj isst kein Fleisch ....


----------



## poison2008 (20. Februar 2020)

Ja dann Haferflocken mit Mandarinen oder anderm essbarem Vitamin C .
Veganer können einen sehr hohen eisenwert haben trotz ohne Fleisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (20. Februar 2020)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Ja dann Haferflocken mit Mandarinen oder anderm essbarem Vitamin C .
> Veganer können einen sehr hohen eisenwert haben trotz ohne Fleisch



Ich esse schon lange JEDEN Tag Haferflocken. Mit VitC. Und auch viele andere Nahrungsmittel (z.B. Linsen, Buchweizen, Kichererbsen, Currys, Schoki ) die Eisen enthalten stehen fast täglich auf dem Speiseplan. Und für einen Mann mag das vielleicht reichen... für eine Frau mit starker Regelblutung ganz offensichtlich nicht. Sagt zumindest mein Blutbild...

Ich war heute beim Gyn und der einzige ihr bekannte Weg den Eisenverlust (ohne operativen EIngriff) zu verringern sind Hormone. Da die dauerhafte Einnahme von Eisen definitiv nicht geht und die Hormone auch positive Nebeneffekte haben, versuche ich es jetzt mal mit einem dauerhaften Hormoncocktail in möglichst geringer Dosis. 2 Monate Versuchsphase. 

Bleibt trotzdem das Problem den aktuellen Eisenmangel auszugleichen. Das EisenBisGlycinat macht auch in der 50mg Dosierung Probleme. Ich versuch's jetzt mal noch in einer 25 mg Dosierung. Habe gelesen manchen nehmen das auch noch niedriger dosiert. In Kombination mit einem verringerten Verlust reicht das vielleicht auch. Versuch macht klug.


----------



## Mausoline (20. Februar 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> ... Ich war heute beim Gyn und der einzige ihr bekannte Weg den Eisenverlust (ohne operativen EIngriff) zu verringern sind Hormone. Da die dauerhafte Einnahme von Eisen definitiv nicht geht und die Hormone auch positive Nebeneffekte haben, versuche ich es jetzt mal mit einem dauerhaften Hormoncocktail in möglichst geringer Dosis. 2 Monate Versuchsphase....



Hmmm, hat die/der denn einen Hormonstatus gemacht? bzw. welche Hormone sind denn für den Eisenhaushalt wichtig?

Vielleicht doch den Endokrinologen und die Moorbäder noch abchecken 

Viele Erfolg und weiter gute Besserung


----------



## Aninaj (20. Februar 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hmmm, hat die/der denn einen Hormonstatus gemacht? bzw. welche Hormone sind denn für den Eisenhaushalt wichtig?



Nein, kein Status. Für den Eisenhaushalt an sich sind keine Hormone wichtig. Aber die Einnahme der Pille verringert die Blutung. Und somit den (unnötigen) Verlust von Eisen. Bei Dauereinnahme kann die Blutung auch ganz aufhören. Wenn ich weniger Eisen verliere, muss ich wenige zusätzlich zuführen. 



Mausoline schrieb:


> Vielleicht doch den Endokrinologen und die Moorbäder noch abchecken



Der Endorkinologe steht mal noch auf der Liste, da muss ich aber erstmal noch schauen, wo ich einen finde, den ich auch gut erreichen kann. Empfehlungen sind nett, aber am anderen Ende "der Welt" bringen die dann auch nix


----------



## lucie (21. Februar 2020)

Habe mal in Deinen WP-Daten gestalkt.

Bist ja offenbar täglich am Radeln, Crossfitten u.s.w....

Vielleicht mal darüber nachgedacht, dass diese Intensität bei Deinem Eisenproblem vielleicht sogar eher kontraindiziert ist und den ohnehin schon vorhandenen Mangel noch potenzieren könnte?



> "Grundsätzlich gilt: Intensives Training kann das Blutvolumen um 10-20% erhöhen, so dass die Biomarker/Grenzwerte für Eisenmangel etwa um 10% tiefer als normalerweise anzusetzen sind. Ein Phänomen, das auch als „Verdünnungsanämie“ bezeichnet wird."



Wurde auch ein Diff. Blutbild gemacht? Entzündungswerte bestimmt? Ggf. andere Blutungsquellen ausgeschlossen?

Ich denke dass die hier geposteten Erfahrungen sicher auch hilfreich sein können, aber die Ursachen des Eisenmangels sind ja individuell so verschieden und komplex, dass man diese nicht über alle runterbrechen kann.
Wie schon geschrieben wurde: was dem einen hilft, hilft dem anderen nicht.

Es ist in der Schulmedizin wie auch in der alternativen Medizin leider oft so: fragst Du 3 Hanseln, bekommst Du 20 verschiedene Meinungen...


----------



## Aninaj (21. Februar 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Habe mal in Deinen WP-Daten gestalkt.



?



lucie schrieb:


> Bist ja offenbar täglich am Radeln, Crossfitten u.s.w....
> 
> Vielleicht mal darüber nachgedacht, dass diese Intensität bei Deinem Eisenproblem vielleicht sogar eher kontraindiziert ist und den ohnehin schon vorhandenen Mangel noch potenzieren könnte?



Die Literatur sagt, dass Leistungssportler ein erhöhten Eisenbedarf haben. Das was ich da mache ist sicher vieles, aber ganz sicher kein Leistungssport. Daher ein klares JEIN ? Tatsächlich wird der Sport (wenn man ihn denn so beschreiben kann) einen kleinen Anteil an meinem Eisenproblem haben, aber er ist sicher weder der Auslöser noch die Grundursache. Und da es für meine mentale Gesundheit enorm wichtig ist, dass ich mich bewege, wird sich daran auch nichts ändern.



lucie schrieb:


> Wurde auch ein Diff. Blutbild gemacht? Entzündungswerte bestimmt? Ggf. andere Blutungsquellen ausgeschlossen?



Ich gehe in unregelmäßigen Abständen (1/2 - 1 Jahr) wegen den Eisenwerten zum Doc, da ich ja schon lange einen Eisenspeichermangelproblem habe. Daher wird meist nur ein kleines Blutbild und der Ferritin Wert gemacht. Vielleicht bin ich damit bisher auch einfach immer zum falschen Arzt gegangen...



lucie schrieb:


> Ich denke dass die hier geposteten Erfahrungen sicher auch hilfreich sein können, aber die Ursachen des Eisenmangels sind ja individuell so verschieden und komplex, dass man diese nicht über alle runterbrechen kann.
> Wie schon geschrieben wurde: was dem einen hilft, hilft dem anderen nicht.
> 
> Es ist in der Schulmedizin wie auch in der alternativen Medizin leider oft so: fragst Du 3 Hanseln, bekommst Du 20 verschiedene Meinungen...



Ursachen gibt es viele, ich denke aber bei mir ist das relativ klar, zu viel Blutverlust (med: Hypermenorrhoe). Das habe ich noch nicht so lange, und bis dato hat das mit den Eisentabletten irgendwie immer gepaßt. Jetzt leider nicht mehr. 

Gegen den übermäßigen Verlust kann ich entweder viel Eisen nehmen (was nicht klappt, da ich die bisher probierten Tabletten nicht vertrage oder wenn ich sie vertrage sie nicht wirken) oder eben den Blutverlust verringern (und trotzdem irgendwie Eisen zuführen, aber dann vielleicht weniger heftig).

Da ich Eisen zu mir nehmen muss, bleibt die Frage wie ich das sinnvoll und Nebenwirkungsarm machen kann. Aber scheinbar (zum Glück für alle anderen) ist das bei den meisten Menschen kein Problem und somit sind die Erfahrungen da nicht so groß. Oder die Leute verirren sich einfach nicht in ein MTB Forum um diese dringenden Fragen zu beantworten .


----------



## lucie (21. Februar 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hämoglobin, Hämatokrit und Erys sind alle unter Norm





Aninaj schrieb:


> Ursachen gibt es viele, ich denke aber bei mir ist das relativ klar, zu viel Blutverlust (med: Hypermenorrhoe).



Dein Körper schafft es demzufolge nicht, in einer gewissen Zeit die Erys nachzubilden (das braucht eine ganze Weile, bis die wieder nachgebildet werden) weil dann schon wieder die nächste Regelblutung an die Tür klopft.

Und offensichlich schaffst Du es auch nicht, dies mit der Auffüllung Deiner Eisenspeicher in den Griff zu bekommen.

Dann muss sicher in erster Linie genau eben die Ursache, die Du aktuell vermutest, beseitigt werden.

Dann drück ich die Daumen, dass sich das alles schnell wieder einpegelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (21. Februar 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> ... Ich gehe in unregelmäßigen Abständen (1/2 - 1 Jahr) wegen den Eisenwerten zum Doc, da ich ja schon lange einen Eisenspeichermangelproblem habe. Daher wird meist nur ein kleines Blutbild und der Ferritin Wert gemacht. Vielleicht bin ich damit bisher auch einfach immer zum falschen Arzt gegangen...




Dein Gyn hat auch kein großes Blutbild veranlasst  aber er hat doch andere Ursachen für die starke Blutung untersucht und ausgeschlossen?


----------



## Aninaj (21. Februar 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Dein Körper schafft es demzufolge nicht, in einer gewissen Zeit die Erys nachzubilden (das braucht eine ganze Weile, bis die wieder nachgebildet werden) weil dann schon wieder die nächste Regelblutung an die Tür klopft.
> 
> Und offensichlich schaffst Du es auch nicht, dies mit der Auffüllung Deiner Eisenspeicher in den Griff zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



So schaut's aktuell aus 



Mausoline schrieb:


> Dein Gyn hat auch kein großes Blutbild veranlasst  aber er hat doch andere Ursachen für die starke Blutung untersucht und ausgeschlossen?



Nein. Ich hatte die Ergebnisse der letzten zwei Blutuntersuchungen dabei. Die Ärztin hatte vor ein paar Monaten einen Ultraschall gemacht, um zu schau'n ob sich das Endometrium einfach nur zu stark aufbaut, oder auch andere Probleme macht. Das schaut aber alles gesund und gut aus, nur eben viel zu dick. Das ist wie gesagt noch nicht immer so, sondern hat sich in den letzten 2-3 Jahren immer mehr verstärkt. Was eben auch die Blutwerte erklären würde, weswegen ich verstehe, dass die Ärztin da jetzt nicht noch nach etwas anderem schaut. Um mal das Ausmaß klarzustellen: Die vorletzte Blutung vor der Blutentnahme war z.B. 9 Tage lang und hatte 3 extrem starke Tage = Tamponwechsel alle 2-3h der größten Größe. Das ist auch echt mal so richtig einschränkend, was die Lebensqualität an diesen Tagen angeht ? 

Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich mal Mönchspfeffer versucht. Habe das etwa 1 Jahr genommen. Nach 3-4 Monaten hatte ich einen kleinen Effekt, nach weiteren 3-4 Monaten war der aber wieder dahin.

Wirklich effektiv scheint aber nur die Einnahme von Hormonen zu sein. Vielleicht reicht dann auch die moderate Zufuhr von Eisen wieder?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. Februar 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Das ist wie gesagt noch nicht immer so, sondern hat sich in den letzten 2-3 Jahren immer mehr verstärkt. Was eben auch die Blutwerte erklären würde, weswegen ich verstehe, dass die Ärztin da jetzt nicht noch nach etwas anderem schaut.


Ich würde mich eher fragen warum es mehr geworden ist?
Ernährung verändert?
Mehr Sport?
Lebensstil verändert?


----------



## Aninaj (22. Februar 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich würde mich eher fragen warum es mehr geworden ist?
> Ernährung verändert?
> Mehr Sport?
> Lebensstil verändert?



Nö. Das ist tatsächlich recht simple. Je länger die letzte Einnahme von Hormonen zurück liegt, desto stärker wird es. Irgendwann pegelt es sich irgendwo ein und da gehöre ich wohl von Natur aus zu Frauen mit (zu) starker Blutung. Hinzu kommt, dass ich ja (leider) auch nicht jünger werden. 

Evolutionsbiologisch ist mein Zustand ja auch nicht normal. Frauen sind nicht dafür gemacht NICHT schwanger zu sein. 

Richtung Menopause wird bei vielen Frauen die Menstruation wohl auch nochmal stärker. Dafür bin ich eigentlich noch zu jung, aber who knows?

Mehr Sport? Nee, sieht man auch gut am WP, Linien ähneln sich schon sehr 

Ernährung anders, jein, Ich versuche gesünder zu essen - weniger Süsskram (wobei ich da auf dunkle Schoki umgestiegen bin - soll mehr Eisen haben) - ob das am Ende immer klappt...


----------



## lucie (22. Februar 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich würde mich eher fragen warum es mehr geworden ist?
> Ernährung verändert?
> Mehr Sport?
> Lebensstil verändert?



Der Aufbau der Gebärmuttischleimhaut wird vorrangig durch die netten Hormone realisiert.
Alles andere sind eher Folgen des zu starken Blutverlustes.

Daher wäre eine Abklärung, warum sich so viel Schleimhaut, die die Mutti ja in jedem Zyklus unbedingt wieder loswerden will, aufbauen kann aktuell die erste Wahl (hatte @Mausoline aber schon erwähnt --> Hormonspiegel bestimmen, Endokrinologe, im Fall von @Aninaj sollte das die Gynäkologin vielleicht doch erst einmal mit in Erwägung ziehen, bevor sie mit Hormonpräparaten versucht, gegenzusteuern).

Bis das geklärt ist, bleiben natürlich die niedrigen Hb, Hk und Ery-Werte, weiß jetzt nicht, wie niedrig die aktuell sind.
Sollten die schon symptomatisch sein (Schwäche, Müdigkeit, Abgeschlagenheit, Kopfschmerzen, Luftnot bei Belastung, evtl. sogar schon bei geringer Belastung etc., dann muss geklärt werden, ob nicht doch eine schnellere Substitution aller an der Anämie beteiligten "Übeltäter" notwendig erscheint.


----------



## Aninaj (22. Februar 2020)

Der Schritt zu Hormonen ist insofern logisch, da sich das damit sofort legt. Mit Pille habe ich ein „ganz normale“ Periode. Bisher hatte ich nur immer extreme Stimmungsschwankungen in der Pillenpause, weswegen ich sie vor ein paar Jahren (nach mehreren Präparaten) abgesetzt habe.

Selbst wenn man den Hormonstatus jetzt bestimmt und rausfindet, dass etwas nicht ganz in Ordnung ist, was wäre denn die Konsequenz? Doch vermutlich auch nur Hormone zu schlucken.. 

Versuche es mal mit einer durchgehenden Einnahme ohne Pause. Das kann wieder andere „Probleme“ verursachen. Daher mal schauen.

Sollte das nicht funktionieren, kann ich das mit dem Hormonstatus ja nochmal angehen. Tatsächlich ist aber eine starke Blutung gar nicht so selten (wohl 10% der Frauen). Vielen merken das nur nicht, weil sie immer Hormone nehmen...


----------



## Aninaj (22. Februar 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Bis das geklärt ist, bleiben natürlich die niedrigen Hb, Hk und Ery-Werte, weiß jetzt nicht, wie niedrig die aktuell sind.
> Sollten die schon symptomatisch sein (Schwäche, Müdigkeit, Abgeschlagenheit, Kopfschmerzen, Luftnot bei Belastung, evtl. sogar schon bei geringer Belastung etc., dann muss geklärt werden, ob nicht doch eine schnellere Substitution aller an der Anämie beteiligten "Übeltäter" notwendig erscheint.



Die Werte sind recht aktuell (13.01) Tatsächlich merke ich aber von den schlechten Werten nicht so wahnsinnig viel. Mein Ferritinwert ist eh selten über 12. Entweder hat mein Körper sich damit „arrangiert“ oder ich hab einfach keine Ahnung wie es sich normaler Weise anfühlen sollte ?


----------



## Fury (23. Februar 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man den Hormonstatus jetzt bestimmt und rausfindet, dass etwas nicht ganz in Ordnung ist, was wäre denn die Konsequenz? Doch vermutlich auch nur Hormone zu schlucken..


Bei mir war lange die "Hormonachse" nicht in Ordnung. Dabei habe ich nichts gemerkt und die Ärzte schon gleich gar nichts gefunden.
Bis ich selbst einen Test veranlasst habe und dabei die Ursache gefunden wurde. Seitdem kann ich das gezielt behandeln (ohne Hormone) und alles ist gut.

Ich glaube schon, dass sich bei dir irgendwo eine Ursache "versteckt". Das gilt es heraus zu finden. Kann genauso ein Ernährungsproblem sein wie eine körperliche Ursache. Evtl. auch psychisch.

Mittlerweile sehe ich auch die sog. Grenzwerte beim Blutbild etwas kritisch. Nur soviel: jeder Mensch ist anders und was bei dem einen pathologisch ist muss nicht zwingend beim anderen auch so sein. Genauso, wie nicht für jeden die gleichen Lebensmittel gleich gut sind. Die eigene "Bedienungsanleitung" heraus zu finden ist die große Kunst.


----------



## lucie (23. Februar 2020)

fury9 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sehe ich auch die sog. Grenzwerte beim Blutbild etwas kritisch. Nur soviel: jeder Mensch ist anders und was bei dem einen pathologisch ist muss nicht zwingend beim anderen auch so sein. Genauso, wie nicht für jeden die gleichen Lebensmittel gleich gut sind. Die eigene "Bedienungsanleitung" heraus zu finden ist die große Kunst.



Bei Hb, Hk, Leukos, Thrombos, Erys (und allen anderen Werten, die bei einem kleinen, großen BB bestimmt werden) halte ich so eine Aussage für sehr kritisch und schlichtweg für falsch!!!


----------



## Fury (23. Februar 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Bei Hb, Hk, Leucos, Thrombos, Erys (und allen anderen Werten, die bei einem kleinen, großen BB bestimmt werden) halte ich so eine Aussage für sehr kritisch und schlichtweg für falsch!!!


wenn man mal erfährt, wie diese "Werte" zustande kommen, sieht man das kritisch! Selbst meine Endokrinologin sagt das so!
Vergleiche einfach mal als "gesund" eingeschätzte Blutwerte (Toleranzen) von vor 70 - 80 Jahren!

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ein Hinweis darauf dass etwas nicht stimmt sind die Werte schon. Hab mich vielleicht nicht richtig ausgedrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (23. Februar 2020)

fury9 schrieb:


> wenn man mal erfährt, wie diese "Werte" zustande kommen, sieht man das kritisch! Selbst meine Endokrinologin sagt das so!



OT: Wie kommen die denn zustande (Blutentahmefehler mal außen vor)?


----------



## Fury (23. Februar 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> OT: Wie kommen die denn zustande (Blutentahmefehler mal außen vor)?


OT: Vereinfacht ausgedrückt: Man nimmt den Durchschnitt der gemessenen Werte und legt eine Spanne fest, die man als gesund annimmt oder bei dem sich beim Patienten nichts pathologisches zeigt. (das wird von Zeit zu Zeit korrigiert)
Nimmt man Werte zugrunde die vor 70-80 Jahren als gesund galten sind wir mittlerweile in Bereichen angekommen, die damals sicher als "nicht gesund" interpretiert worden wären.
Und dann kommt noch die Pharmaindustrie dazu die ihrerseits Einfluss auf die Werte nimmt. Wem soll man also noch glauben?


----------



## lucie (23. Februar 2020)

fury9 schrieb:


> OT: Vereinfacht ausgedrückt: Man nimmt den Durchschnitt der gemessenen Werte und legt eine Spanne fest, die man als gesund annimmt oder bei dem sich beim Patienten nichts pathologisches zeigt. (das wird von Zeit zu Zeit korrigiert)
> Nimmt man Werte zugrunde die vor 70-80 Jahren als gesund galten sind wir mittlerweile in Bereichen angekommen, die damals sicher als "nicht gesund" interpretiert worden wären.
> Und dann kommt noch die Pharmaindustrie dazu die ihrerseits Einfluss auf die Werte nimmt. Wem soll man also noch glauben?



Immer noch OT: Das mag vielleicht für einige Blutwerte tatsächlich so gelten, aber beim Blutbild geht es ja wohl eher um z.B. das Verhältnis der flüssigen zu den festen Bestandteile des Blutes, um eine Anzahl von Erys, Thrombos, Leukos pro entsprechender Volumeneinheit.
Danach richtet man sich als Arzt und muss entscheiden, ob ggf. durch die jeweiligen Konzentate eine Substitution notwendig sein könnte (Transfusion!). Das hat rein gar nichts mit Pharmaindustrie zu tun!
Anhand der jeweiligen Werte, die bei einem Blutbild bestimmt werden, können auch Rückschlüsse bezüglich der Blutbildung getroffen werden und ggf. Störungen in diesen Prozessen ausgemacht werden.

Da sollte man schon einmal ein wenig differenzieren und hier nicht so etwas schreiben, wenn man dies selbst auch nur durch Hörensagen als Argument heranzieht.


----------



## Fury (23. Februar 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Das mag vielleicht für einige Blutwerte tatsächlich so gelten, aber beim Blutbild geht es ja wohl eher um z.B. das Verhältnis der flüssigen zu den festen Bestandteile des Blutes, um eine Anzahl von Erys, Thrombos, Leucos pro entsprechender Volumeneinheit.
> Danach richtet man sich als Arzt und muss entscheiden, ob ggf. durch die jeweiligen Konzentate eine Substitution notwendig sein könnte (Transfusion!). Das hat rein gar nichts mit Pharmaindustrie zu tun!
> Da sollte man schon einmal ein wenig differenzieren und hier nicht so etwas schreiben, wenn man dies selbst auch nur durch Hörensagen als Argument heranzieht.


Stimmt natürlich. Und woher weiß man, was richtig und falsch ist? Feldversuch? Studien? Bei so vielen Werten? Und die Wechselwirkungen erst? Siehe auch Cholesterin.
Sind die Aussagen von anderen hier nicht auch Hörensagen? Macht hier jemand selbst Versuche und kommt zu unabhängigen Schlüssen?
Ich lass mich gerne überzeugen und ändere auch mal meine Meinung - aber unterschätze den Einfluß der Pharmaindustrie nicht!

Da das alles OT ist schlage ich vor, wir lassen das jetzt. Bringt die TE ja nicht weiter. Ich stehe gern per PN zur Verfügung falls jemand weiter diskutieren möchte.


----------



## Aninaj (23. Februar 2020)

fury9 schrieb:


> OT: Vereinfacht ausgedrückt: Man nimmt den Durchschnitt der gemessenen Werte und legt eine Spanne fest, die man als gesund annimmt oder bei dem sich beim Patienten nichts pathologisches zeigt. (das wird von Zeit zu Zeit korrigiert)
> Nimmt man Werte zugrunde die vor 70-80 Jahren als gesund galten sind wir mittlerweile in Bereichen angekommen, die damals sicher als "nicht gesund" interpretiert worden wären.
> Und dann kommt noch die Pharmaindustrie dazu die ihrerseits Einfluss auf die Werte nimmt. Wem soll man also noch glauben?



Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Im Idealfall werden die Werte einer großen Gruppe Gesunder (hier ist dann tatsächlich das Problem, dass nicht klar definiert werden kann, was denn eine Gesunder ist) gesammelt. Diese sollten dann eine gaußsche Normalverteilung ergeben:







Anhand der Verteilung wird dann der Bereich von 2 Standardabweichungen nach oben und nach unten als normal definiert. Somit entsprechen 95% der gemessenen Werte als "normal" und die anderen eben als außerhalb der Normwerte.

Tatsächlich ist das bei Ferritin z.B. nicht so. Hier zeigt sich bei "gesunden" Frauen zwischen 18 und 45 folgendes Bild, welches nicht der gaußschen Verteilung entspricht:





Man kann also annehmen, dass es sich hierbei um eine Häufung von Frauen mit Eisenmangel handelt. Bei älteren Frauen, die nicht mehr jeden Monat Eisen durch die Menstruation verlieren, erhöht sich im Mittel der Ferritinwert von 46,6 auf 97 µg/l. Was auch eher dafür spricht, dass der Normwertbereich von 12-140 µg/l (variiert je nach Labor) eher Blödsinn als sinnvoll ist. Einige Wissenschaftler / Ärzte propagieren, dass Ferritinwert von knapp 100 µg/l als Zielwert sinnvoll wären.

Quelle


----------



## lucie (23. Februar 2020)

@fury9 Aha, und Erythrozyten-, Throbozyten- und Leukozytenkonzentrate werden von der Pharmaindustrie hergestellt und gewinnbringend vertrieben. 

Der Unterschied zwischen festen Bestandteilen des Blutes und Bestandteilen, die im Blutplasma herumschwimmen ist Dir bekannt?

Mir ging es explizit um das BB = Blutbild!!! https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blutbild
(Blutröhrchen mit ETDA versetzt, damit das Blut nicht gerinnt)

Alle anderen Werte werden aus dem abzentrifugierten Plasma bestimmt (bei Blutentnahme anderes Blutröhrchen)

Habe fertig...


----------



## Fury (23. Februar 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Habe fertig...


Dann sind wir uns wenigstens in dem Punkt einig!


----------



## lucie (23. Februar 2020)

fury9 schrieb:


> Bei mir war lange die "Hormonachse" nicht in Ordnung.





fury9 schrieb:


> Dann sind wir uns wenigstens in dem Punkt einig!


----------



## Mausoline (23. Februar 2020)

fury9 schrieb:


> ... Mittlerweile sehe ich auch die sog. Grenzwerte beim Blutbild etwas kritisch. Nur soviel: jeder Mensch ist anders und was bei dem einen pathologisch ist muss nicht zwingend beim anderen auch so sein. Genauso, wie nicht für jeden die gleichen Lebensmittel gleich gut sind. Die eigene "Bedienungsanleitung" heraus zu finden ist die große Kunst.



Ich muss nochmal  meinen Senf dazugeben
Das Problem liegt eher darin, dass 
die (Haus)Ärzte bei den Symptomen der Patienten nicht über den Tellerrand hinausschauen und zum Bsp. nach kleinem und großen Blutbild nicht weitere Symptom entsprechende Werte abfragen bzw. den Patienten zum Spezialisten weiterschicken ( Ich hab da auch einen aktuellen Fall in der Familie, da bin ich gespannt, was da rauskommt)
Natürlich gibt es da auch immer noch die Hürde der Krankenkassen, die für viele Untersuchungen keine Kosten übernehmen wollen.
Warum  doch die Pharmaindustrie im Spiel? oder?
Natürlich kann nachher, wenn der Patient schwer krank ist für OP´s oder Krankenhausaufenthalte viel mehr Geld verdient werden.

Wer von uns ist nicht schon von sich aus zum Spezielisten, weil der Hausarzt nicht mitgemacht hat ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (23. Februar 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich muss nochmal  meinen Senf dazugeben
> Das Problem liegt eher darin, dass
> die (Haus)Ärzte bei den Symptomen der Patienten nicht über den Tellerrand hinausschauen und zum Bsp. nach kleinem und großen Blutbild nicht weitere Symptom entsprechende Werte abfragen bzw. den Patienten zum Spezialisten weiterschicken ( Ich hab da auch einen aktuellen Fall in der Familie, da bin ich gespannt, was da rauskommt)
> Natürlich gibt es da auch immer noch die Hürde der Krankenkassen, die für viele Untersuchungen keine Kosten übernehmen wollen.
> ...


Nochmal OT: selbst die Spezialisten die ich aufgesucht habe, haben nicht über den Tellerrand hinaus geblickt. Erst auf meine Anregung hat einer dann den entsprechenden Test gemacht! Lustig (  ): nach 5 Wochen erzählt er mir freudig erregt, dass er bei anderen Patienten den gleichen Test gemacht hat und dadurch 4 weitere „Fälle“ entdeckt hat! Hätte er sonst nicht gemacht, hat er klar gesagt, nur durch die Erfahrung bei mir hat das den Erfolg gebracht.


----------



## Gabrox (23. Februar 2020)

Fury, was für ein Test im Zusammenhang mit welcher Art von Hormonproblemen?

OT: Es gibt sehr gute, auf natürlicher Basis erhältliche Eisenpräparate, die zwar teuer sind, aber dafür magen-/darmfreundlich bei hoher Aufnahmefähigkeit.


----------



## Aninaj (23. Februar 2020)

Gabrox schrieb:


> OT: Es gibt sehr gute, auf natürlicher Basis erhältliche Eisenpräparate, die zwar teuer sind, aber dafür magen-/darmfreundlich bei hoher Aufnahmefähigkeit.



Bitte Beispiele nennen. Der alleinige Hinweis darauf, dass es sowas gibt, ist leider nicht hilfreich. Danke.


----------



## lucie (23. Februar 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> *Schon lange ( > 15 Jahre, kann mich gar nicht mehr genau erinnern, wann das los ging*) habe ich Probleme mit niedrigen Ferritin Werten ( 9-11 ng/ml, Referenz sind 12-307 ng/ml - finde die Spanne ja auch schon extrem... ). Bei der letzten Messung im Sommer waren nur der Ferritin Wert niedrig ( 9 ng/ml) und ich hab daher in den letzten Monaten jeden Tag 28 mg Eisen (Curryblatt) eingenommen. Es war ein Versuch in der Hoffnung das besser zu vertragen und den Wert zumindest zu halten. Vertragen habe ich es gut, aber leider hat es nichts genützt. *Jetzt habe ich einen echten Eisenmangel (Hämoglobin, Hämatokrit und Erys sind alle unter Norm)* und der Ferritin Wert liegt grade mal noch bei 7 ng/ml).



Wie sind denn nun die Hb, Hk, Ery-Werte? Allein das Auffüllen der Eisenspeicher, was ja offensichtlich nicht so effizient funktioniert, kann ja dann dem weiteren Absinken dieser Werte bei weiteren Blutverlusten während der Regel nicht ausreichend entgegenwirken.


----------



## Aninaj (23. Februar 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Wie sind denn nun die Hb, Hk, Ery-Werte? Allein das Auffüllen der Eisenspeicher, was ja offensichtlich nicht so effizient funktioniert, kann ja dann dem weiteren Absinken dieser Werte bei weiteren Blutverlusten während der Regel nicht ausreichend entgegenwirken.



Oh, irgendwie war ich der Meinung ich hätte die bereits gepostet. Das gesamte kleine Blutbild + Ferritin:


NameUntere GrenzeObere GrenzeEinheitMesswert 01/20Werte 07/19Hämoglobin12,0​16,0​g/dl11,1​12,7Erythrozyten3,8​5,2​/pl3,7​4,3Hämatokrit35,0​47,0​%32,9​38,8MCH28,0​33,0​pg30​MCV83,0​96,0​fl89​MCHC32,0​36,0​g/dl34​Leukozyten (gesamt)4,0​10,0​/nl4​Thrombozyten (EDTA)142,0​424,0​/nl326​Thrombozytenvolumen MTV7,2​11,5​fl9,5​Ferritin11,0​307,0​ng/ml7​9

Lebe noch  Obwohl es mir heute tatsächlich etwas "komisch" geht. Kann aber auch am Wetter liegen.


----------



## lucie (23. Februar 2020)

Ok, solltest Du sicher nicht aus den Augen verlieren! Die Werte sind grenzwertig, aber nicht weit unter der Norm und wahrscheinlich auch nicht symtomatisch.

Deine Aussage bezüglich der "Werte unter Norm" (ohne die tatsächlichen Werte) und das hier Diskutierte standen losgelöst voneinander in keinem kausalen Zusammenhang, was wieder einmal beweist, dass es auch nicht sehr sinnvoll ist, eine solche Frage in einem Forum zu stellen, in dem sich mehrheitlich Bikeexperten und medizinische Laien befinden (bei letzteren, mich eingeschlossen - bin kein Arzt, hatte aber in der Vergangenheit täglich mit ziemlich viel Blut und Blutplasma zu tun ). 

Das alles sollte man schon etwas komplexer betrachten und dazu sind natürlich auch alle vorhandenen Informationen wichtig. Jede Therapie oder jeder Therapievorschlag ist nutzlos bis gefährlich, wenn nicht in alle möglichen Richtungen gedacht wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (23. Februar 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Ok, solltest Du sicher nicht aus den Augen verlieren! Die Werte sind grenzwertig, aber nicht weit unter der Norm und wahrscheinlich auch nicht symtomatisch.
> 
> Deine Aussage bezüglich der "Werte unter Norm" (ohne die tatsächlichen Werte) und das hier Diskutierte standen losgelöst voneinander in keinem kausalen Zusammenhang, was wieder einmal beweist, dass es auch nicht sehr sinnvoll ist, eine solche Frage in einem Forum zu stellen, in dem sich mehrheitlich Bikeexperten und medizinische Laien befinden.
> 
> Das alles sollte man schon etwas komplexer betrachten und dazu sind natürlich auch alle vorhandenen Informationen wichtig. Jede Therapie oder jeder Therapievorschlag ist nutzlos bis gefährlich, wenn nicht in alle möglichen Richtungen gedacht wird.



Ich habe mir wegen der Werte an sich jetzt auch keine direkten Sorgen gemacht, ich fühle mich ja soweit ok. Ich habe mir Sorgen darum gemacht, dass die Werte trotz der Einnahme von Eisen so weit gesunken sind (habe oben in der Tabelle mal die Werte von vor einem halben Jahr hinzugefügt). Da es bedeutet, dass ich offensichtlich andere (höherdosierte, besser bioverfügbare) Eisenpräparate benötige. 

Meine Vordergründige Frage war daher auch, welche Präparate eventuell besser sind. Eisenbisglycinat offensichtlich nicht, zumindest vertrage ich das nicht. Früher habe ich Eisen(II)sulfat genommen, davon ist der Ferritinwert aber auch eher bedächtig gestiegen. Aber zumindest habe ich das etwas besser vertragen. Vielleicht muss ich einfach darauf wieder zurückgreifen und Geduld mitbringen.


----------



## Mausoline (23. Februar 2020)

fury9 schrieb:


> Nochmal OT: selbst die Spezialisten die ich aufgesucht habe, haben nicht über den Tellerrand hinaus geblickt. Erst auf meine Anregung hat einer dann den entsprechenden Test gemacht! Lustig (  ): nach 5 Wochen erzählt er mir freudig erregt, dass er bei anderen Patienten den gleichen Test gemacht hat und dadurch 4 weitere „Fälle“ entdeckt hat! Hätte er sonst nicht gemacht, hat er klar gesagt, nur durch die Erfahrung bei mir hat das den Erfolg gebracht.



Pssst nochmal OT: 
Dein Spezialist war zumindest offen für die Anregung und hat dazu gelernt. 
Ich habe dem Familienmitglied geraten verschiedene Werte auf Selbstzahlerbasis mittesten zu lassen. Es sind noch nicht alle Werte da, aber einer von denen ist schon mal unter der Grenze. Also mal sehn.


----------



## lucie (23. Februar 2020)

Beachten musst ja auch, wann die Werte abgenommen wurden (wie lange nach der letzten Regelblutung, hattest Du kurz vor der Blutentnahme viel getrunken...), damit sie halbwegs vergleichbar sind.

Geduld ist sicher gut, aber bitte lass regelmäßige BB-Kontrollen machen! Primär wäre aber die "Normalisierung" der Regelblutung wahrscheinlich die effektivere Maßnahme, damit der Blutverlust sich entsprechend verringert und bei gleichzeitiger schlechter Bioverfügbarkeit des Eisens die Werte nicht schleichend und unbemerkt weiter absinken.


----------



## Aninaj (23. Februar 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Beachten musst ja auch, wann die Werte abgenommen wurden (wie lange nach der letzten Regelblutung, hattest Du kurz vor der Blutentnahme viel getrunken...), damit sie halbwegs vergleichbar sind.
> 
> Geduld ist sicher gut, aber bitte lass regelmäßige BB-Kontrollen machen! Primär wäre aber die "Normalisierung" der Regelblutung wahrscheinlich die effektivere Maßnahme, damit der Blutverlust sich entsprechend verringert und bei gleichzeitiger schlechter Bioverfügbarkeit des Eisens die Werte nicht schleichend und unbemerkt weiter absinken.



Hab mal schnell geschaut, sooo schlecht schaut's gar nicht aus mit der Vergleichbarkeit (aber mehr Zufall als gewollt):

immer nüchtern
07/19 am Zyklustag 22 (ohne Eisenzufuhr)
01/20 am Zyklustag 19 (mit Eisenzufuhr)

Für die Verringerung des Blutverlustet gibt's ja jetzt erstmal Hormone. ? Eisen muss trotzdem aufgefüllt werden...

Doc will mich im März (nach 2 Monaten) nochmal pieksen. Mal schauen, was sich dann ergibt.


----------



## Gabrox (26. Februar 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Bitte Beispiele nennen. Der alleinige Hinweis darauf, dass es sowas gibt, ist leider nicht hilfreich. Danke.



An deiner Stelle würde ich zuerst mal "Active Iron" probieren. Hilft das nicht, im nächsten Schritt ein Eiweiß-Pulver (z.B. Erbsenprotein). Erst danach evtl. teure (exotische) Mittelchen.


----------



## Aninaj (26. Februar 2020)

Gabrox schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich zuerst mal "Active Iron" probieren.



Eisen-Molke-Protein-Mikrosphären klingt total "natürlich". Nach deren Studie wurde die Aufnahme im nüchternen Zustand (was immer genau das heißt, habe leider keinen Zugriff auf die Studie) verdoppelt. Allerdings enthält eine Tablette auch nur 14 mg Eisensulfat. Mit 28 mg Tabletten gibt's vermutlich auch weniger Nebenwirkung und genauso viel Aufnahme, die, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ja eh davon abhängig ist, wie große der Mangel ist. Nur wäre das dann (siehe Rechnung unten) deutlich günstiger...

Und die Zutatenliste ist auch nicht so überzeugend "natürlich", oder wozu braucht es z.B. Farbstoffe: Molkeprotein (Milch), Hypromellose, Eisensulfat  (19g/100g), Säureregulatoren (Natriumacetat, Essigsäure), Vitamin C,  Farbstoffe: Titandioxid E171, Eisenoxide E172.

Da hatte ich mir jetzt irgendwie mehr erhofft 



Gabrox schrieb:


> Hilft das nicht, im nächsten Schritt ein Eiweiß-Pulver (z.B. Erbsenprotein). Erst danach evtl. teure (exotische) Mittelchen.



Erbsenprotein? Das enthält (je nach Präparat) etwa 27 mg pro 100g Protein. Vermutlich in der nicht so gut bioverfügbaren Version (3wertig), da ja rein pflanzlich. Wieviel Erbsenprotein soll ich denn da jeden Tag essen ?

Und was sind denn teure exotische Mittelchen? Die "Active Iron" erscheinen mir als teure exostische Mittelchen (30 Tabletten a 14 mg Eisen kosten schlapp 20€). Nehmen wir an bei Eisensulfattabletten werden 5% aufgenommen (laut Literatur 3 - 8%) und vom "Active Iron" 10% (das doppelte) dann sind das 1,4 mg / Tablette. Nehmen wir an, ich möchte einen Ferritinwert von 50 ng/ml erreichen, aktuell sind es 7 ng/ml, dann fehlen mir etwa 323 mg Eisen. Bei 1,4mg / Tablette müßte ich als 230 Tabletten einnehmen. Das sind 153 € für die Tabletten ... günstig ist das irgendwie auch nicht.


----------



## Mausoline (27. Februar 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> ...... Titandioxid E171.....



  iiiiihhhh


----------



## arno¹ (27. Februar 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Danke für den Link, da hab ich ja einiges zu lesen. Beim ersten reinschauen lese ich schon mal: "Eisenmangel  ist  zudem  eher  ein  Problem  des Verlustes  (Monatsblutung,  sehr  häufiges  Blut-spenden, etc.) als der mangelnden Zufuhr." Vermutlich und da muss ich wirklich schauen, das zu "beheben", aber aktuell muss mehr zugeführt werden als "normal" und das ist ja auch irgendwie noch ein Problem.
> 
> Tatsächlich habe ich z.B. einen sehr guten B12 Wert, obwohl ich kein zusätzliches B12 einnehme. Also da offensichtlich ausreichend aus der Nahrung aufnehmen kann.


es gibt auch noch die möglichkeit von zusätzlichen blutverlusten durch darmerkrankungen oder magengeschwüre


----------



## Mausoline (27. Februar 2020)

oder Vitamin K2 Mangel


----------



## Aninaj (27. Februar 2020)

Die Magenspiegelung und die obere Darmbiopsie sahen gut aus und K2 gibt's zum D3 dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekwomen (28. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

Der Ursache für Eisenmangel liegt oft ein Vitamin B12 Mangel zugrunde, der auch nicht selten auftritt. Wichtig zu wissen ist in diesem Zusammenhang, dass der menschliche Körper ohne B12 kein Eisen bilden kann. Vegetarier und besonders Veganer nehmen mit ihrer Ernährung kein nennenswertes B12 auf.


----------



## Mausoline (1. März 2020)

Hast du zufällig auch manchmal Probleme mit den Mandeln, Mandelentzündung, Angina oder sowas?


----------



## Aninaj (1. März 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig auch manchmal Probleme mit den Mandeln, Mandelentzündung, Angina oder sowas?



Seit die Dinger vor 14 (?) Jahren rausgeflogen sind, habe ich keine Probleme mehr. Davor war das ne Dauerbaustelle. Seitdem bin ich was das Thema Hals angeht deutlich gesünder unterwegs. Dafür gibt's jetzt Intoleranzen, Unverträglichkeiten, Allergien, Anämien ... könnte aber auch das Alter sein ?


----------



## Mausoline (1. März 2020)

Interessant  ich hab vielleicht was für dich.
Ich schreib dir morgen eine PN.


----------



## Erusa (26. Januar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich esse schon lange JEDEN Tag Haferflocken. Mit VitC. Und auch viele andere Nahrungsmittel (z.B. Linsen, Buchweizen, Kichererbsen, Currys, Schoki ) die Eisen enthalten stehen fast täglich auf dem Speiseplan. Und für einen Mann mag das vielleicht reichen... für eine Frau mit starker Regelblutung ganz offensichtlich nicht. Sagt zumindest mein Blutbild...


Hallo,

vielleicht sollst du lieber mit dem Schokolade aufpassen. Ich habe gelesen dass Kakkao den Eisenaufnahme hemt, genau so wie Eier. Ich kämpfe aktuell auch mit eine Eisenmangel, beursagt wegen Vegetarisch Ernährung (Ich habe auch stärke Periode). Ich bin jetzt zurück zu Fleisch gegangen.









						Eisen
					

Alles wichtige über Eisen in Lebensmitteln: Tabelle mit (veganen) Lebensmittel✔ Tagesbedarf✔ Eisenmangel✔ ▶ jetzt informieren!




					samaranatura.ch
				




Ich habe ein Monat diese 100mg/ Eisen Prepärate genommen und dann ist die Hemoglobin Werte zu Normalbereich gesprungt (von 10 zum 12.5), Ferritin aber bei 10.

Dann habe ich noch andere Monat noch diese 100mg/ Eisen (immer nüchter und mit Orange Saft) --> Werte haben sich aber nicht verbessern, sogar Ferritin ist zu 7 gegangen.

Da diese 2 Monaten die Hulle waren, wegen Magenkrampft und Darmbeschwerden, und den zweite Monate gezeigt hat dass die Tabletten keine Verbesserung brigen, habe ich gestoppt. Angeblich wenn man zu viel Eisen nimmt (Entzündung), kann sich den Korper sperren und nimmt kein Eisen mehr. --> Da sagen Leute, hilft den Lactoferrin (selber auch noch nicht probiert).

Ich habe bei meine Ernährung nochmal Fleisch genommen und aufgepasst kein Kaffe, kein Tee, kein Schokolade, kein Kalzium und kein Eier mit dem eisen-reichende Essen zu nehmen. Schokolade, Jogurth und Eier lasse ich für mein Früstuck. Da soll ich Zink und Kalzium tanken.

Nach ein Jahr, habe ich noch den gleiche Werte --> Hemoglobinwerte in normalbereich, aber Ferritin kommt einfach nicht hoch. Probiere aktuell mit dem Curryblatttablette + C + Ernährung.

Ich habe auch alle möglische chemische hergestellte Eisen probiert, sogar den Eisengluconat von Rote Bäckchen vertrage ich nicht. Mir fehlt nur noch den Eisenmaltol (Feraccru, 30 mg/x2 Taglich), die jetzt mir neu bei den Endokrinole und Gastrologe empfohlen würde. Da ich nur "Eisenmangel" habe, wurde den Versicherung die 100 Euro Tabletten nicht bezahlen.

Ich hoffe meine Erfahrung, dir hilf.


----------



## Aninaj (26. Januar 2021)

Erusa schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meine Ernährung nochmal Fleisch genommen und aufgepasst kein Kaffe, kein Tee, kein Schokolade, kein Kalzium und kein Eier mit dem eisen-reichende Essen zu nehmen. Schokolade, Jogurth und Eier lasse ich für mein Früstuck. Da soll ich Zink und Kalzium tanken.
> 
> Nach ein Jahr, habe ich noch den gleiche Werte --> Hemoglobinwerte in normalbereich, aber Ferritin kommt einfach nicht hoch. Probiere aktuell mit dem Curryblatttablette + C + Ernährung.



Interessante Aussage, bestätigt aber meine Modellrechnung von vor ein paar Seiten. Die Menge Fleisch die man essen müßte um den Eisenspeichermangel zu verbessern sind schon auch viel... ein bissle Wurst hier und da bringt's mit Sicherheit nicht. 

Für alle Interessierten hier noch eine kurze Zusammenfassung vom Versuch die Hormon "durchzunehmen". Durch "richtige" Eisentabletten (die sonst keiner Verträgt, nur ich irgendwie) hatten sich die Blutwerte von 01/20 bis 04/20 verbessert:

HB von 11,1 auf 13,2
Ferritin von 7 auf 21,1

Ab da habe ich die "Pille" in Form eines Rings genommen. Wirklich lange ging es aber nicht nach 90-110 Tagen habe ich immer Schmierblutungen bekommen und die Blutung war trotzdem ziemlich stark. Zwar nur alle 3-4 Monate, aber nicht wirklich wenig. Ganz zu schweigen von den dämlichen Nebenwirkungen (wegen denen ja die Pille für den Mann nicht zugelassen wird 🤦‍♀️, aber wir Frauen können das ja mal ertragen) hatte es nach 9 Monaten auch wenig Erfolg. Die neuen Werte lauten

HB : 13,2 (also noch gut)
Ferritin: 12,1 (schon wieder auf dem absteigenden Ast)

Somit sind die Hormone wieder raus und ich werde erstmal wieder mit den Eisentabletten loslegen, sonst bin ich bal wieder bei sinkenden HB Werten, was ja kaum Ziel sein kann. Immerhin vertrage ich die Tabletten gut (im Gegensatz zum dem EIsengluconat, was ja so verträglich sein soll) 🤷‍♀️ - Who Knows.

Wie ich das Problem mit der starken Blutung in den Griff bekommen soll weiß ich noch nicht, eine Anfrage bei der Ärztin bzgl. Hormonspiegel wurde erstmal abgewiesen - die letzte "Pillen"nutzung ist wohl noch nicht lange genug her. 

Also Abwarten und Tee trinken und hoffen der Rahmen kommt bald  (ein bißchen Ablenkung ist immer gut).


----------



## Mausoline (26. Januar 2021)

Interessant 
Versuchs jetzt doch mal mit dem Trinkmoor


----------



## IndianaWalross (27. Januar 2021)

Also bei mir hat meine Frauenärztin damals erstens eine andere Pille angeordnet, da sie meinte ich länge schon am Rande einer Anämie. Von meinen Blutwerten mal ab. Andere Pille brachte Besserung, auch von den Werten. 
Schliesslich sind wir noch dazu übergegangen erst statt 21 Tagen 63 Tage durch zu nehmen und auf lange Sicht bin ich bei 126 Tagen - also 6 Blister Pille durchnehmen, dann Regel, dann wieder 126 Tage usw. Hatte sogar mal versucht länger, meine Ärztin meinte da müsse ich mich rantasten wie lange es geht. Aber dann kamen trotz Pille die fiesen Zwischenblutungen immer wieder nach ca. 180 Tagen. Hab dann den Packungszyklus zu Ende genommen, und wieder die Regeln einmal zugelassen und wieder meine 126 Tage - seither wieder Ruhe. 
Der Plan war halt, dass ich eigentlich quasi immer die Pille nehme auch die Nebenwirkungen einer Regel loszuwerden. Ich hab ne Histaminintoleranz, da während der Regel der Spiegel noch mehr ansteigt, hab ich dann brachiale Migräne, Übelkeit, Schmerzen und Nachtschweiss dass man mein Bett auswringen kann. Teilweise werd ich locker 2l/kg los wenn ich mich vor dem Schlafengehen wiege und morgens vor dem Duschen dann! Nehme zusätzlich immer Antihistamine um es noch mehr abzumildern. 

Ganz allgemein: die andere Pille in Verbindung mit "durchnehmen" hat bei mir bewirkt, das ich nur noch ganz selten mal eine starke Regel hab (kann auch am Alter liegen, so mit 41 hm keine Ahnung) und meistens sehr sehr schwach. Also bei 1-3x maximal Regel im Jahr durch die lange Pilleneinnahme hab ich somit 1x im Jahr wenn überhaupt ne starke Regel.

Seither sind meine Werte soweit ganz gut geworden. Also bei mir hat das funktioniert. Und ich esse auch nicht besonders viel Fleisch oder sowas. Die einzigen Zusätze die ich jetzt mal nehen muss sind Vitamin D und B12, wobei ich B12 erstmal abgesetzt habe da ich noch auf der Suche bin nach nem Präparat was meine anderen Krankheiten nicht triggert durch Zusätze.


----------



## rollingcharlie (27. Januar 2021)

Zwar schon ein bisschen älter die Diskussion, aber da ich mich damit auch schon ausführlich beschäftigt habe hier noch meine Tipps. 
Bei Eisenmangel sollte man vor allem versuchen, Alkohol oder Kaffee zu den Mahlzeiten zu vermeiden, da diese die Eisenaufnahme hemmen. Ich trinke zu allen meinen Mahlzeiten immer einen Fruchtsaft mit hohem Vitamin C gehabt, so wird das Eisen besser aufgenommen. Außerdem Snack ich immer zwischendurch Sonneblumenkerne, die haben einen hohen Eisengehalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anferd (7. Februar 2021)

Hi, war orale Aufnahme schon? Bei Stress im Darm kann es sein, dass es über die Mundschleimhaut besser klappt. 





						Eisen Direkt-Spray | mybetteryou
					

Eisen ohne Magenunverträglichkeit, einfach zum Sprühen auf die Mundschleimhaut. Mit leckerem Apfelgeschmack.




					mybetteryou.de
				




Sonst überall Kürbiskerne, Sesam und Zitrone drüber. Schmeckt auch lecker


----------



## HiFi XS (11. Februar 2021)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar schon sehr lange kein Eisenproblem mehr (war ne radikale Lösung, aber wg. zusätzlicher Probleme "alternativlos"), hatte aber vor gar nicht allzulanger Zeit mal mitbekommen, dass sowas in einigen Gegenden in Afrika massiv auftritt.
> 
> Die Lösung für dort war, dass man den Leuten die dort sehr beliebten Alukochtöpfe ausgeredet hat und sie gegen Eisentöpfe ausgetauscht wurden. Also Eisen, nix Edelstahl. Topfmäßig ist das hier bei uns ja eher unüblich, aber Eisenpfannen sind ja schon seit Jahren wieder in Mode. Bei Töpfen könnte man Gusseisen probieren, halt ohne Emaille oder irgendeine Beschichtung (wenn es sowas bei uns hier gibt). Bei den Pfannen weiss ich, dass die halt pflegeintensiver und sackschwer sind (wobei letzteres nicht von Nachteil ist, wenn man sie mal jemandem über den Scheitel ziehen will). Tja, und dann täglich seine Mahlzeiten drin zubereiten. Bei den betroffenen


----------



## Nina_S (29. April 2021)

Anferd schrieb:


> Hi, war orale Aufnahme schon? Bei Stress im Darm kann es sein, dass es über die Mundschleimhaut besser klappt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe auch Probleme mit Eisen- und B12 Mangel - trotz Infusionen bzw B12-Spritzen sackte der Wert recht schnell wieder ab. Werde das Thema jetzt mal mit einer Hormonspirale angehen, um zu sehen, ob ohne Menstruation sich der Wert verbessert. Was ich aktuell versuche, um den B12 Wert hochzbekommen: https://www.sante.de/de/produkt/dental-med-zahncreme-vitamin-b12.html

I feel you, ladies!


----------



## cyklisten (8. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

das Thema ist nun schon alt und ich habe es nicht ganz gelesen. Vegane Ernährung hin oder her.
Nur von der Menstruation, sollte das Hämoglobin nicht so krass in den Keller gehen. Der Richtwert für Frauen ist ja schon viel niedriger. Wurde ein Ultraschall der Gebärmutter gemacht? Vielleicht sind da ja Myome, die diese unnötig vergrössert. Es gibt auch viele Krankheiten, die niedriges Hämoglobin verursachen können z. b. durch unbemerkte Blutungen oder Entzündungen. Das würde sich lohnen zu untersuchen.

Ich könnte auch wetten, dass bei Dir ebenfalls ein Vitamin B12 Mangel vorliegt. Manche Menschen können kein Vitamin B12 im Verdauungstrakt aufnehmen. Deshalb gibt es Lutschtabletten. Suche welche mit natürlichem B12 und hoher Dosis. Nicht so leicht bei der Menge an Produkten,
Bei Eisen finde ich Bierhefe mit Eisen gut. Da muss man ein paar mehr über den Tag verteilt nehmen, aber dafür ist es im Darm besser.

Das gute ist, dass man normalerweise am Ruhepuls sehen kann ob man mehr Hämoglobin hat. Jedenfalls bei so niedrigen Werten. Da muss man nicht immer zur Untersuchung rennen .  

Alles Gute

cyclisten


----------



## Aninaj (8. Mai 2021)

cyklisten schrieb:


> Nur von der Menstruation, sollte das Hämoglobin nicht so krass in den Keller gehen


Was im Leben nicht alles nicht passieren sollte und trotzdem passiert... Und es gibt wohl kaum "Die eine Menstruation". Bei einer starken Menstruation kann schon mal 1/4 L Blut flöten gehen. Im worst case alle 4 Wochen. Das ist mehr als Frauen bei einer Blutspende erlaubt ist (4-5x im Jahr knapp 465 ml) Entsprechend leidet der Eisenspeicher.

Keine Frage, dass das nicht der Durchschnitt ist, aber es kommt vor und kann dann eben der Hauptverursacher für einen niedrigen Eisenspiegel sein.



cyklisten schrieb:


> Wurde ein Ultraschall der Gebärmutter gemacht?



Ja, mehr als einer. 



cyklisten schrieb:


> unbemerkte Blutungen oder Entzündungen



Jahrzehntelange Blutungen und Entzündungen im Körper? Das halte ich doch für sehr unrealistisch. Da müßten ja die Entzündungwerte im Blut ständig ausschlagen.



cyklisten schrieb:


> Ich könnte auch wetten, dass bei Dir ebenfalls ein Vitamin B12 Mangel vorliegt.





Aninaj schrieb:


> Tatsächlich habe ich z.B. einen sehr guten B12 Wert, obwohl ich kein zusätzliches B12 einnehme. Also da offensichtlich ausreichend aus der Nahrung aufnehmen kann.



Hab ich jetzt was gewonnen?



cyklisten schrieb:


> Das gute ist, dass man normalerweise am Ruhepuls sehen kann ob man mehr Hämoglobin hat



Das bezweifel ich doch eher. Da muss das Hämoglobin aber schon deutlich im Keller sein, dass der Ruhepuls so stark steigt, dass es auffällt. Da hat man vermutlich schon andere Symptome die eher darauf hindeuten. Der Ruhepuls wird von so vielen Faktoren beeinflusst, dass ich daraus nicht einzig und allein Rückschlüsse auf den Hämoglobinstatus ziehen würde.


----------



## cyklisten (9. Mai 2021)

Hallo,




Aninaj schrieb:


> Jahrzehntelange Blutungen und Entzündungen im Körper? Das halte ich doch für sehr unrealistisch. Da müßten ja die Entzündungwerte im Blut ständig ausschlagen.



Gar nicht so selten leider, z.B bei Allergien, Autoimmun-Krankheiten oder Krebs.  Und dann gibt es noch Krankheiten wie Morbus Osler, wo etwas im Dünndarm unbemerkt bluten könnte.




Aninaj schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt was gewonnen?


Ja, ein Problem weniger 



Aninaj schrieb:


> Das bezweifel ich doch eher. Da muss das Hämoglobin aber schon deutlich im Keller sein, dass der Ruhepuls so stark steigt, dass es auffällt



Sicher hat der Ruhepuls viele Ursachen. Aber es geht hier um niedriges Hämoglobin - dachte ich. Ich weiss jedenfalls anhand meines Ruhepulses, wie der Hämoglobinwert beim Blut test ungefähr ist. Stimmt eigentlich immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (9. Mai 2021)

Soweit ich weiß geben sie Männern in der Kinik ab 8 ng/ml Transfusionen.


----------



## Aninaj (10. Mai 2021)

cyklisten schrieb:


> Da steht etwas von 7 ng/ml und der untere Grenzwert liegt bei 12 ng/ml. Damit käme ich bei jeder Treppe aus der Puste.
> Sicher hat der Ruhepuls viele Ursachen. Aber es geht hier um niedriges Hämoglobin.



Das stimmt so nicht, die Werte die du hier zitierst, sind Ferritinwerte. Das ist was anderes als Hämoglobin. 

Die Einheit ng/ml bezieht sich auf Ferritin, die Einheit von Hämoglobin ist g/dl. Das sollte man schon auseinanderhalten und nicht bunt durcheinander werfen.


----------



## Mausoline (10. Mai 2021)

... und ich hab ohne nachzuschaun gebabbelt, sorry  "schäm"


----------



## cyklisten (11. Mai 2021)

Ja, stimmt. Ich habe falsch gelesen und dann einfach die Einheit abgeschrieben - sorry.
sollten mg/ml sein und dann sollte man mindestens 120 haben. Wer misst schon in dl?


----------



## Aninaj (11. Mai 2021)

cyklisten schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt. Ich habe falsch gelesen und dann einfach die Einheit abgeschrieben - sorry.
> sollten mg/ml sein und dann sollte man mindestens 120 haben. Wer misst schon in dl?



Labore... wer sonst? Hämoglobin Normwerte


----------



## cyklisten (19. Mai 2021)

Hier wird in g/l gemessen und da ist nun der untere Grenzwert bei 117 g/l für Frauen.


----------



## scylla (20. Mai 2021)

Rechnet's doch einfach in die Einheit um, die euch persönlich am besten gefällt, ist doch kein Hexenwerk.
d ("dezi") ist 1/10 ("ein zehntel")
m ("milli") ist 1/1000 ("ein tausendstel")
n ("nano") ist 1/1.000.000.000 ("ein milliardstel")

Hauptsache man gibt die Einheit hinter der Zahl an, dann ist der Rest doch egal.


----------



## lucie (20. Mai 2021)

Die Referenzwerte in den jeweiligen Laboren unterscheiden sich auch z.T. je nach Bestimmungsmethode, ebenso die Einheiten.

Wie beim Bike gibt es leider auch in der Labormedizin keine wirklichen Standards.

Im Osten wird/wurde z.B. der BZ zumeist in mmol/l bestimmt, im Westen sind/waren es mg/dl. Da gibt es auch für andere Werte ein heilloses Durcheinander.

Es könnte alles so einfach sein, wenn man sich durchweg mal auf EINEN ECHTEN STANDARD einigen könnte...


----------

